# New Mexico is full of PSYCHOS and MORONs



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

What's wrong with New Mexico? I hadn't been there since I was 6. Maybe it was just bad luck, but three days of encountering nothing but *psychotics, idiots, and annoying people *was rather shocking for my girlfriend and I. I can't say I've ever had an experience like this before.

Everyone drives SLOW:
Also, what is the deal with New Mexico drivers? Most states complain about out of state drivers gawking and driving slowly and erratically. Coloradans love to complain about CA and TX plates. Utards love to complain aboutt CO plates. Montana yells about everyone. In New Mexico, it is the NM plates that are the problem. It seems to be part of their culture to ALWAYS drive 10-15mph below the posted limit&#8230; and not just a few of them&#8230; MOST of them do this. 30 in a 45 seemed the norm. These people were the least of our problems.

*THESE EXPERIENCES GET PROGRESSIVELY WORSE!
*
*Bike Shop Brilliance:*

Me: "Good Morning. Do you run bike shuttles for South Boundary or know which shops do that?"
Bike Shop: "Oh&#8230; uh&#8230; did you try calling the chamber of commerce?"
Me: "&#8230; Thanks&#8230;"

There were a lot of instances with blank stares from shops to restaurants&#8230; people who seemed to have a lot of trouble understanding day to day activities. Maybe there was something in the water. I'm just accustomed to people having a certain level of knowing what they are doing.

*Nobody rides DH at Angelfire:*

No trail descriptions. No other bikers.

Me: Hi! We only have one DH bike. I only see blues and blacks. Do people run these on 4" XC bikes?
Employee 1: I dunno. Maybe.
Me: OK, well if I wanted to find a run with berms and rock gardens, which would I run?
Employee 1: I dunno. Ask at the lift.
Employee 2: I'm not sure. Ask the guy at the top of the lift. 
Employee 3: I don't ride here. Ask the guys at the restaurant.
Employee 4: No clue. Ask him.
Employee 5: I don't ride here, but a tourist told me that Combi was an easy run.
Me: Screw it! I'm going biking!

I ran World Cup, Boogie, and Sierra. Angelfire: Fun, long, completely empty, and staffed by know-nothings. It's not as good as Keystone or Sol Vista.

*Psycho Biker:*

One of the two other DH bikers I saw the whole time I was at Angelfire came to his truck, threw his bike, and went into a five minute tirade:
Example: "WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME? WHY ARE YOU ****ING WITH ME? YOU USED TO BE SO NICE! HOW CAN YOU TREAT ME LIKE ****? I HATE YOU SO MUCH!"
It apparently sounded like he was breaking up with his girlfriend, except that he was talking to his bike. Then I arrived&#8230;

Psycho Biker: "****ing ********! Two flat tires! And my friends are nowhere! NOWHERE! What the ****? I need CO2 cartridges. Do you have any?"
Me: "No, sorry. I'd tell you to ask at the desk, but they might now know what you are talking about. I have a pump you can use."
Psycho Biker: "Goddamnit! This is some ****!"

It went on like that so we left.

*Bike Shop Morons: (do not do business with Gearing Up Bicycle Shop )*

Before going to Angelfire, I stepped into this shop to find out about shuttles. They were having massive ADD moments. They couldn't pay attention to any customers for more than 30 seconds or in any order, and there were only four customers with two employees! I was in there for 20 minutes to get a simple question answered.

Employee: "We are the only legitimate shuttle operation in town."
Me: "Sweet. When does your next shuttle leave?"
Employee: "We only have one and it left at 7AM and we don't always run it."
Me: "How about tomorrow?"
Employee: "Uh&#8230;. I don't know. I'll check."

He tries to help two other customers at the same time then goes to the back room, then LEAVES THE SHOP. I wait for 5 or 10 minutes to ask the other employee, then the first one returns.

Employee: "There's room. Just call us back later to make sure we are doing it."
Me: "I will. Say, I was told that if you shuttle to the middle it's all downhill. One of our XC bikes is out of service. Would a DH bike work OK or is there climbing?"
Employee: "That'll work great. It's all downhill from Garcia Park."

I call back twice and leave messages saying we want to go still. I call at 4PM:

Owner: "Sorry, the shuttle is full. A group of six took it."
Me: "I was in there earlier asking for it, was told there was room if it ran. I did what your guys said to do and left you messages. You booted everyone and put a later group in for the same price? You couldn't even call me back to tell me? I'll be sure to let everyone know how you do business!" 
Owner: "Well, we didn't check our messages. Would you all have even paid?"
Me: "You didn't have your **** together enough to answer the phone or check your messages in the last 7 hours and you are asking if I would have paid?"

Gearing Up Bicycle Shop sucks. Avoid them at all costs.

Other Weirdness:

In the Taos Plaza: creepy homeless looking dudes walking around staring at us&#8230; like full neck swivels as they walked. Creepy&#8230;

Hot Springs Hike: both groups we encountered hiking worked at staying clear of us.

*Psycho Dog Abuser:*

While searching for the South Boundary Trail, I waved down a guy driving his nice new blue SUV. I asked him if he had seen any signs. Instead of answering me, he grabbed the dog by its ear and yanked it forward in-between the front seats, then slammed it's head down on the center console, and started violently yanking and shoving on its face screaming, "I'M SICK OF YOUR ****!" Then he turned to me and said, "I'm out of here," and drove off. WTF?

*South Boundary Trail - Gearing Up Bicycle Shop Morons Strike Again: *

NOT a DH trail. Not dowhnhill. Uphill and mostly flat, with some downhill at the very end. That was a lot of pedaling on a DH Sled. We would have gotten the second XC bike working if the moron at Gearing Up hadn't said it was good to go DH. Ugh, what a workout. 4" is all you need on that trail. Very cool trail though!

*Psycho Gang Banger Gonna Bust a Cap in My Ass*

Driving down from the trailhead is 7 miles of well maintained dirt road that you can do 30mph on. We quickly got behind a pickup driving in the middle of the road doing about 15mph and 5-10mph on the corners. Usually people like this pull over and let you pass. Well this guy, after noticing us, tried to speed up on the short straight aways, punching the accelerator like he was trying to get away, then slamming on the brakes on the corners and staring back at us as he went around them. I hadn't even been tailgating him. Then he started making hand gestures. Perhaps they were gang signs, but I was pretty sure one was the universal "I'm going to shoot you" gesture. Then he started dangling a red hankie out the window. We followed him at distance at 10mph for 6 miles as there was no other way out. When he got to the intersection he stopped and jumped out of his truck. I roared by him, blasting him with dust.

One good experience&#8230; with people NOT from NM:

We ended up meeting with the people who were going to shuttle with Gearing Up Bicycle Shop, but then they apparently backed out. They had no idea we'd been booted. They apologized, but I reminded them it wasn't their fault to begin with. They were lost looking for the trail. We found it together. They said they'd be willing to give us a ride back afterwards since it was on their way. They were very cool, all out of state seasonal workers at the Boy Scouts camp. We tossed them $30 and some beer.

One good New Mexico experience:

The positive experience was the food. NM food rocks. Green chile on everything! Yum!


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

the slow driving drives me insane. its not like people are opposed to actually driving at a higher rate of speed, because these same morons who drive 30 down the 45 streets are driving 50 on the 70 freeways. you can go 45 safely, why not go 45?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to embrace the surreality. I've had trips almost that bad, I actually started looking forward to the next outbreak of stupid, just for the entertainment value.

Funny that the shuttle group you got booted for canceled their trip. Karma, baby!


----------



## marktomin (Mar 14, 2007)

interesting, thanks for a nice read


----------



## P_McP (Jul 21, 2009)

New Mexico is bizzaro world. We used to drive to Lordsburg as kids all the time to get de fireworks. We would drop 100 bucks in the fireworks store and still get dirty looks from the fat slobs at the counter. Who the hell else do they expect to buy fireworks on the border, New Mexicans? 

Another time we spent a few days in Carlsbad, and I have never had my order screwed up a resturaunt 4 times, but it happened here, clueless white trash bimbo. 

And don't get me started on New Mexico drivers....between 10 years in AZ and 3 in CO, well, yeah......


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

Boy Scout Workers: "Look what we got! Beer!"
Boy Scouts: "Awesome!"


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Maybe there was something in the water.












Hmmmmm.....

ahhhhh

Hey, at least you had some good grub and it sounds like the authorities left you alone. They usually tend to gravitate towards out of state plates:bluefrown:

Consider it an experience that you can share whenever your chillin' with some friends


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, it could have been the nukes... but maybe it's the green chile? That stuff is addictive... I need more!



nhmtns said:


> Boy Scout Workers: "Look what we got! Beer!"
> Boy Scouts: "Awesome!"


Naw, they made sure not to bring it back with them... apparently workers get fired on the spot for having alcohol on premises.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 21, 2009)

nhmtns said:


> Boy Scout Workers: "Look what we got! Beer!"
> Boy Scouts: "Awesome!"


Don't quit your day job, Comedy Central.


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

^^^ You joined just to post that?


----------



## P_McP (Jul 21, 2009)

nhmtns said:


> ^^^ You joined just to post that?


No, I've lurked for about five years, and that was the first time I saw something stupid enought that I felt the need to reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## nhmtns (May 4, 2004)

P_McP said:


> No, I've lurked for about five years, and that was the first time I saw something stupid enought that I felt the need to reply.


If you've never seen anything that stupid in five years on this forum, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 21, 2009)

HaHa, you got me there.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, all New Mexico is like that! I'd show 'em by never going back!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

wheelerfreak said:


> Yeah, all New Mexico is like that! I'd show 'em by never going back!


Were you the guy in the pickup or the suv?


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

as a new mexican i find this thread to be rather offensive.
you guys cant possibly be serious? just because you meet a few idiots dont mean the whole state is full of idiots. thats a rather naive assumption. but hey i would rather you not like it here, then my trails will stay nice and empty just the way i like it. 

sorry you had a bad experience in this state. i really dont know what people are like up north, i live down in the southwestern part of the state. but i do agree they drive like idiots here. 
i grew up in oregon. definitely two different worlds. 

and as far as lordsburg, i think the sun warped their brains. maybe not all are like that there. but damn, they live in lordburg they cant be that bright. im not really sure why people live there anyway. theres absolutely nothing there.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

The OP is the exact type of loser F ing D bag we don't need here. Please do not return A hole. GBB


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Strafer said:


> Were you the guy in the pickup or the suv?


He must have been in the truck because I'm pretty sure Giantbikeboy was the psycho in the SUV


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

giantbikeboy said:


> The OP is the exact type of loser F ing D bag we don't need here. Please do not return A hole. GBB


Way to prove his point.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW, I didnt think it would get worse and then all I had to do is read on...I am sorry your vacation was ruined by stupid people. 
My NM experience was in Red River for a Jeep jamboree. I guess since everyone was from out of state we didnt have to worry about the locals.


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

First off, people in New Mexico drive slowly because they are drunk. It's much safer that way.

Second, they all act like crazy a-holes in order to rebuff jerkoff tourists (ahem). It's an instinctive defense mechanism that kicks in whenever some ****** puto asks for directions. Those crazy homeless guys are actually nuclear engineers from Los Alamos.

Third, Angel Fire is a sick mountain with some really great singletrack and really, really hairy DH trails. Hit the Chile Challenge next year and you'll see. Or take the time to explore the trails on your own instead of complaining that you can't find a map. It's more fun that way anyway.

Fourth, where in the heck did you get the impression that the Boundary Trail was a DH shuttle run? ut:


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Manmountain Dense said:


> First off, people in New Mexico drive slowly because they are drunk. It's much safer that way.
> 
> Second, they all act like crazy a-holes in order to rebuff jerkoff tourists (ahem). It's an instinctive defense mechanism that kicks in whenever some ****** puto asks for directions. Those crazy homeless guys are actually nuclear engineers from Los Alamos.


It's funny, those two responses have been repeated by a lot of people from NM.



> Third, Angel Fire is a sick mountain with some really great singletrack and really, really hairy DH trails. Hit the Chile Challenge next year and you'll see. Or take the time to explore the trails on your own instead of complaining that you can't find a map. It's more fun that way anyway.


That's what I did in the end. I started out wanting directions b/c I was going to buy a 1 run ticket and wanted to get the best run I could. Like I said, Angelfire is fun, it's just not as good as Keystone or Sol Vista.



> Fourth, where in the heck did you get the impression that the Boundary Trail was a DH shuttle run? ut:


The bike shop guy confirmed it... stupid me for listening to someone who was so obviously useless :madman:

The trail was still cool though!


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Isn't New Mexico where the film 'The Hills Have Eyes' is set?


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it that you like to complain or did you just not feel like going to the NM MTBR board to find out info from people that actually ride trails (obviously not the guys at the bike shop you mentioned)? I have GPS data and TOPO maps of all the local trails including Angle Fire that i am totally willing to share at any time for free. They are perfect as they are actually as the trails are ridden. 
I do shuttles all the time with no f-ing around. I charge next to nothing except to cover my gas. On a good day with nice people I will even show you around, where ever you want to go. Anyone could have told you that you went to the wrong shop, the one across town has guys that ride and know their ****. Seems as though with a bit of forethought you could have had a much better trip.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Yummy*



SummitAP said:


> What's wrong with New Mexico? (snippage)
> One good New Mexico experience:
> 
> The positive experience was the food. NM food rocks. Green chile on everything! Yum!


You sound fat.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

greg de taos said:


> Is it that you like to complain or did you just not feel like going to the NM MTBR board to find out info from people that actually ride trails (obviously not the guys at the bike shop you mentioned)? I have GPS data and TOPO maps of all the local trails including Angle Fire that i am totally willing to share at any time for free. They are perfect as they are actually as the trails are ridden.
> I do shuttles all the time with no f-ing around. I charge next to nothing except to cover my gas. On a good day with nice people I will even show you around, where ever you want to go. Anyone could have told you that you went to the wrong shop, the one across town has guys that ride and know their ****. Seems as though with a bit of forethought you could have had a much better trip.


Definitely sounds like I should have come to your shop!!!



notaknob said:


> You sound fat.


Nope, but
-.-- --- ..- ... --- ..- -. -.. .-.. .. -.- . -.-- --- ..- ... ..- -.-. -.- ..-. .- - --- -. . ...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Rant On!*



SummitAP said:


> Definitely sounds like I should have come to your shop!!!
> 
> Nope, but
> -.-- --- ..- ... --- ..- -. -.. .-.. .. -.- . -.-- --- ..- ... ..- -.-. -.- ..-. .- - --- -. . ...


You were spotted while you were down here.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

notaknob said:


> You were spotted while you were down here.


Nope, that's my uncle... he's just a little winded from porking your momma :thumbsup:


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have a shop, I wouldn't want to put up with people like you. I am just nice and easy going like a vast majority of the people in northern NM. You picked the wrong shop, you didn't have the maps, and frankly you had the wrong bike(s). Sounds like nobody's fault but your own. People like you f-up all the time and then try to blame it on the local folks that are just trying their best. 

I have to admit I like the morse code insult though. Knob does suck some pretty big ones, mostly of the homebrew variety though.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

It's funny. All the problems you encountered are the complete flip side of the things I have loved about New Mexico over the years. Meaning all the things that keep it from becoming Arizona. 

It's unfortunate that you couldn't loosen up and appreciate the place for what it is rather than being frustrated that everyone and everything wasn't primed and ready for your mindset. Loosen up a bit, eh?


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

greg de taos said:


> People like you f-up all the time and then try to blame it on the local folks that are just trying their best.
> 
> I have to admit I like the morse code insult though. Knob does suck some pretty big ones


Well you seem like a decent guy, and if we'd dealt with you, we'd certainly have been able to count a positive experience... or would it be, greg de attitude? However you are mistaken if you think I was fed up. We had a great time. We weren't upset, but rather amazed by the constant amounts of stupid and crazy, but we still did everything we wanted, even if it required a little extra work sometimes. I guess I was slightly upset at Gearing Up because that was just sheer incompetence and poor business practice. I think you agree that that wasn't simply "local folks trying their best." I figured this thread would let other people laugh at the insanity we experienced. However, some people seem to be rather butthurt and taking it personally. Sucks to be them. Don't let it be you!


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Qatarbhoy said:


> Isn't New Mexico where the film 'The Hills Have Eyes' is set?


Actually, that was a documentary, not a film.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Dirt Roadie?*



SummitAP said:


> Nope, that's my uncle... he's just a little winded from porking your momma :thumbsup:


Those folk you ran into probably remembered seeing you down here when you were younger. NM folk have a long memory and were plotting to ruin your trip since your last visit. They spotted those out of state plates, put 2+2 together, came up with 7 and said, "we's gonna gits him"

What your momma may be:


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

*yawn* c'mon where's the creativity? you are boring and suck at flamewars


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

SummitAP said:


> I figured this thread would let other people laugh at the insanity we experienced. However, some people seem to be rather butthurt and taking it personally. Sucks to be them. Don't let it be you!


To call out an entire state because of a few people and experiences is just flat-out ignorant. There's "morons" and "psychos" everywhere. There's a certain vibe and pace in Northern New Mexico that some out-of-towners never pick up on. Too bad for them. It's one of the many aspects of life here that makes this place truly pleasant and unique. Personally I can't think of a better place to live. And Greg de Taos hit the nail on the head. Next time do a little research, post up on the NM board, and get some advice from the locals. You could've saved yourself alot of time and frustration.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

cdaddy said:


> To call out an state because of a few people and experiences is just flat-out ignorant.


tsk tsk


SummitAP said:


> *However, some people seem to be rather butthurt and taking it personally. Sucks to be them. Don't let it be you! *


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hungry like the wolf*



SummitAP said:


> *yawn* c'mon where's the creativity?


It's almost lunch time. I'm pushing my limits.

Next time you drop down into the land-o-chile, go a bit further south. Some of the stuff is sorta shuttle worthy. Even the AZ people like some of the stuff here.

I loved the title on this thread, I started a similar one a bit back.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

SummitAP said:


> We weren't upset, but rather amazed by the constant amounts of stupid and crazy, but we still did everything we wanted, even if it required a little extra work sometimes. I guess I was slightly upset at Gearing Up because that was just sheer incompetence and poor business practice. I think you agree that that wasn't simply "local folks trying their best." I figured this thread would let other people laugh at the insanity we experienced. However, some people seem to be rather butthurt and taking it personally. Sucks to be them. Don't let it be you!


Sounds like you were here during the Rainbow Gathering, or just after.

Perhaps you looked like one of them or there leader and that's why you got treated like a dog *jk*

As was mentioned b4. Next time post up on here before you come. NM is a big state and its advised to hook up of with the locals to get you to the good trails, resturants, bikeshops. Even tho half of the Country does'nt realize New Mexico is a State in the Union (and has been for about 100 years) the population is around 2 Million (not counting the illegals...that would make it 3 million I suppose) most of us are not that bad. I have a 10,000' foot mountain in my backyard in a city of 750,000 and go riding almost everyday and still make it home in time for dinner. How many people can say that? Riding in NM is great if you know what you doing and not wasting time in Lordsburg. Theres nothing there except the Mexican mafia, federalies, and the border patrol.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

6bobby9 said:


> Sounds like you were here during the Rainbow Gathering, or just after.
> 
> Perhaps you looked like one of them or there leader and that's why you treated like a dog.


You know, I bet that's it. I'll get a haircut after I'm dead!

Me in my prime:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

SummitAP said:


> Nope, that's my uncle... he's just a little winded from porking your momma :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

you should have left it alone, knob!

"*Morons* learning about Toas"


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Good Read...*

This one is even better as it features a few of the nameless in this thread, plus an out of towner who posted up before he got here. I doubt you would have been up for anything like this, but when you do finally get in shape...give us a holla!:thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445056&highlight=TSV+to+Red+River


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

greg de taos said:


> I don't have a shop, I wouldn't want to put up with people like you. I am just nice and easy going like a vast majority of the people in northern NM. You picked the wrong shop, you didn't have the maps, and frankly you had the wrong bike(s). Sounds like nobody's fault but your own. People like you f-up all the time and then try to blame it on the local folks that are just trying their best.


Hey, guess what?

You're a dick!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445056&highlight=TSV+to+Red+River


Looks like a fun ride... very similar in profile and views to a few of the ones out my backdoor!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

greg de taos said:


> Anyone could have told you that you went to the wrong shop, the one across town has guys that ride and know their ****. Seems as though with a bit of forethought you could have had a much better trip.


Wow, that's helpfull. I suppose there's a big sign when you roll into town that says, "Hey, you there with the bikes, you're going to the wrong shop!"...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Same as it ever was....*



Jayem said:


> Wow, that's helpfull. I suppose there's a big sign when you roll into town that says, "Hey, you there with the bikes, you're going to the wrong shop!"...


It's right next to the "Welcome to Taos" sign.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> Hey, guess what?
> 
> You're a dick!


Awesome! That is the first time I have been called a name on MTBR, as a matter of fact I think it is the first time I have been called a name since 3rd grade!!

I guess offering shuttles and maps for free is being a dick.

Point was... talk to the locals, especially here in NM, everyone is more than willing to help. I know I spend at least an hour a day in the summer guiding people because I like my home town and I like people coming here as long as they can enjoy our pace of life.

OP~ from what I read, you may have come off a little on the hyped up tourist side and turned people off. Ray at Gearing up tends to be a really nice guy that will help with what he knows, but as with everything around here it and he go at their own pace. We get tons of people up here that bring the big city thing with them and it does get old. I am sorry you didn't enjoy your stay but as you said the trails are good and there are nobody on them.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

It is funny that you'd mistake me or my attitude for big city. I'm anything but, nor do I live in one.

I tried to ask the locals... apparently I just asked the wrong ones every single time instead of on teh intranets beforehand.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Next time give a heads up, would ya? You got folks comin' out of the woodwork for gods sake.

at least you ride a Turner!!!


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

notaknob said:


> It's right next to the "Welcome to Taos" sign.


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Apple Cider for Y ou*



Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Next time give a heads up, would ya? You got folks comin' out of the woodwork for gods sake.
> 
> at least you ride a Turner!!!


No way. I can already tell he hates home-brew. There can't be enough Coors Light in this state to satiate his thirst.

The good trails would frighten him like a Texan doing shuttle runs on Sandia. He'd be shakin & shiverin like a dog shiattin a peach pit.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Hey, guess what?
> 
> You're a dick!


Wag more, bark less???????


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

that was an exceptionally funny moment.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

SummitAP said:


> It is funny that you'd mistake me or my attitude for big city. I'm anything but, nor do I live in one.
> 
> I tried to ask the locals... apparently I just asked the wrong ones every single time instead of on teh intranets beforehand.


I think this is been said before but fock it! here it goes again...To label an entire state just becuse of a few experiences is just,well wait, what's the name of your thread? PSYCHO and MORON I couldn't said it better my self.

Where your from anyhow? there's no psychos and morons in youre area I take it! happy trails.
RCC


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

greg de taos said:


> I guess offering shuttles and maps for free is being a dick.


No, that's not it, but, c'mon you gotta admit that


> I don't have a shop, I wouldn't want to put up with people like you. I am just nice and easy going like a vast majority of the people in northern NM. You picked the wrong shop, you didn't have the maps, and frankly you had the wrong bike(s). Sounds like nobody's fault but your own. People like you f-up all the time and then try to blame it on the local folks that are just trying their best.


 this sounds pretty dickish.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

giantbikeboy said:


> Wag more, bark less???????


Want a sticker? I had some made up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

notaknob said:


> No way. I can already tell he hates home-brew. There can't be enough Coors Light in this state to satiate his thirst.


Coors Light is for hydrating.

Boulevard Bully Porter, Deschutes Black Butte, New Belgium 1554, these are for drinking. Don't have access to home-brew beer, but home-brew wine and mead are good.



> The good trails would frighten him like a Texan doing shuttle runs on Sandia. He'd be shakin & shiverin like a dog shiattin a peach pit.


Don't feed your dog peach pits!



RCC said:


> I think this is been said before but fock it! here it goes again...To label an entire state just becuse of a few experiences


I think this is been said before but fock it! here it goes again...

you =









Don't read these responses to this thread, you're head will pop: https://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2452984



> Where your from anyhow? there's no psychos and morons in youre area I take it! happy trails.


Oh, none at all  :thumbsup: 
I'm from here: https://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86995 (sorry I have not bike TRs)


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Want a sticker? I had some made up. :thumbsup:


I'm still waiting on my "One Less 29'er" sticker


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Now them's some serious Mtns!

I post on TGR occasionally and you have to expect that you got what you were asking for. If the same thing had been stated about driving through Monticello, well...nevermind. Those folks are really weird!


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> No, that's not it, but, c'mon you gotta admit that this sounds pretty dickish.


 Your right, it comes off wrong, I just meant that I would have happily helped out if he had used the resources in front of him (MTBR). I take people attacking my friends and my town personally.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

nachomc said:


> I'm still waiting on my "One Less 29'er" sticker


.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

greg de taos said:


> Your right, it comes off wrong, I just meant that I would have happily helped out if he had used the resources in front of him (MTBR). I take people attacking my friends and my town personally.


Ok, that's cool. I retract my dickish insult. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

I cant believe I read this thread...


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

nachomc said:


>


My thoughts exactly


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

If you think new Mexicans are idiots, annoying, retarts or morons...are you racist? 

I just had to join this thread


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Wise Words*



SummitAP said:


> Coors Light is for hydrating.
> 
> Boulevard Bully Porter, Deschutes Black Butte, New Belgium 1554, these are for drinking. Don't have access to home-brew beer, but home-brew wine and mead are good.


Down here we've got Tecate for that. I've got some apple cider that's almost guaranteed to give you that down-home hangover feeling.


SummitAP said:


> Don't feed your dog peach pits!


OT: Was visiting some friends who had a few peach trees during the fall time. There were a bunch of peaches lying on the ground rotting away. They must have fermented a bit cause their dog was slurping them up whole. Soon after he's staggering around and flopping on the ground.

Next day the dog's out back whining and whimpering while pooping... I, for one, can't imagine much worse than having a hangover and doing the peach-pit shuffle. I'll never get that image out of my mind.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's time for food!









And some Shania!


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Train kept a rollin*



rideit said:


> And some Shania!


Don't derail this thread.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, customer service sucks in NM
Yes, most are drunk

but couldn't you have taken a few hippies back to the motherland????


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Whatthehell does MDRINKHOMEBREWBANDOLERO mean?


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*blinky*



Finch Platte said:


> Whatthehell does MDRINKHOMEBREWBANDOLERO mean?


Mainly because a semaphore would be too confusing to most people.

It's none of your business citizen. Keep moving along.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear your experience wasn't pleasant in NM. I've been called a LOT of things but not a Pshycho Moron, THAT'S NEW to me!!
I've lived here since '67 and consider myself a "Local". My experiences are that where ever I go I find nice folks and not-nice folks. My experience has been most of the time I find far many more nice folks than not-nice folks.
We just got back from 9 days in Colorado, and met tons of nice people wherever we went. (maybe cause we are nice most of the time?). I dunno I don't get out much, I'm old and retired. That included BOTH NM and Colorado.
My opinion/my experience is it's up to me to be nice/pleasant/polite and probably/maybe others will be that way to me..........
If I have no expectations of OTHERS, I probably won't be dissapointed, I can ONLY be me........Nice/pleasant/polite........If others choose to be un-nice.........that's on them but I can't say EVERYONE IN........(whereever I have been visiting) is dumb/ stupid/obnoxious, etc etc.
To the OP please come to Southern/Central NM and I'll be glad to show you around, I can't keep up with you (I'm old and slow), but be more than happy to show you around.
We have a real nice race (I can see it from my house) single track on 20 Sept The Horny Toad Hustle, I think you'll like it. it's a fun race, with good din-din and free beer after and great prizes!
NOT everyone in NM is what you said we were.


----------



## kapaso (Sep 15, 2007)

_New Mexico is full of PSYCHOS and MORONs_

I don't think its full of psychos and morons

I'm pretty sure theirs still room for a few more


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Sorry to hear your experience wasn't pleasant in NM. I've been called a LOT of things but not a Pshycho Moron, THAT'S NEW to me!!
> I've lived here since '67 and consider myself a "Local". My experiences are that where ever I go I find nice folks and not-nice folks. My experience has been most of the time I find far many more nice folks than not-nice folks.
> We just got back from 9 days in Colorado, and met tons of nice people wherever we went. (maybe cause we are nice most of the time?). I dunno I don't get out much, I'm old and retired. That included BOTH NM and Colorado.
> My opinion/my experience is it's up to me to be nice/pleasant/polite and probably/maybe others will be that way to me..........
> ...


Spoken Like a Gentlemen.

For those that don't know.... New Mexico has some of the most Genius people and the highest number of millionaires per capita. With 2 DOE Nuclear Weapons Research Labs and a Missile Range. We must know a little bit about a lil bit.

By the way. It was New Mexicans that came up with the weapon that ended WWII.

You are welcome. (Not bad for a bunch of psychos and morons huh?)


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Heard it from a Friend...*



kapaso said:


> _New Mexico is full of PSYCHOS and MORONs_
> 
> I don't think its full of psychos and morons
> 
> I'm pretty sure theirs still room for a few more


He's lucky. Some guy I used to know told me about this one dude that knew someone that worked at a place where some tourist came in, got real drunk and woke up the next morning in a tub of ice.

That's right, they were making Margaritas out of him.

Or maybe he had a bad green Chile-burrito. It was a while ago.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

6bobby9 said:


> Spoken Like a Gentlemen.
> 
> For those that don't know.... New Mexico has some of the most Genius people and the highest number of millionaires per capita. With 2 DOE Nuclear Weapons Research Labs and a Missile Range. We must know a little bit about a lil bit.
> 
> ...


Millionares and nuclear weapons? Sounds like a bunch of psychos to me.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

6bobby9 said:


> For those that don't know.... New Mexico has some of the most Genius people and the highest number of millionaires per capita. With 2 DOE Nuclear Weapons Research Labs and a Missile Range. We must know a little bit about a lil bit.
> 
> By the way. It was New Mexicans that came up with the weapon that ended WWII.


Ummm...no it wasn't. 99% of all lab folks then were from somewhere else. Oppenheimer was from Germany, by way of Berkeley. And we have more millionaires per capita i Jackson than anywhere in NM. Just a clarification.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I had no idea...*



6bobby9 said:


> By the way. It was New Mexicans that came up with the weapon that ended WWII.
> 
> You are welcome. (Not bad for a bunch of psychos and morons huh?)


Oppenheimer and Einstein hailed from New Mexico? Huh.... For some reason, I thought they were Germans.

So..... you're from New Mexico?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

At least for once it's not hillbillies that are catching hell


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

this is the kind of circumstance that weeds out those that are too dumb to do their homework before they leave... NM is part of the old country and i would think it would be up to the rider to know where to go before hand...

dumb drivers and wannabe bikes salesman can be found anywhere...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> Oppenheimer and Einstein hailed from New Mexico? Huh.... For some reason, I thought they were Germans.
> 
> So..... you're from New Mexico?


'Bout time you chimed in.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

*going for the cheap shot*



rideit said:


> Ummm...no it wasn't. 99% of all lab folks then were from somewhere else. Oppenheimer was from Germany, by way of Berkeley. And we have more millionaires per capita i Jackson than anywhere in NM. Just a clarification.


No wonder they claim to have so much wealth in NM, they have to pay the scientists so much just to convince them to move out there

(my way of subscribing to this awesome thread!)


----------



## bad knots (Sep 18, 2006)

Out of lurk mode:



belowambient said:


> this is the kind of circumstance that weeds out those that are too dumb to do their homework before they leave...


Yeah, who would expect a mountain bike shop in Taos to know about SBT or the employees at Angel Fire to know the trails.



belowambient said:


> NM is part of the old country and i would think it would be up to the rider to know where to go before hand...


What the hell does _that_ mean?



belowambient said:


> dumb drivers and wannabe bikes salesman can be found anywhere...


That makes it better. 

I've only lived in NM for 17 years, so it's not like I've been born my whole life here, but...the OP didn't run into anything most of us here haven't experienced. Raise your hand if you haven't gotten inept or don't-give-a-**** service at a place that should be on it's game, or if you haven't been menaced by a psychotic homie for no good reason, or haven't seen serious basket cases in the boonies or on the plaza. The OP just managed to pack a lifetime of New Mexico experience into a weekend. "Not doing his homework" doesn't account for getting shafted on the shuttle service or the various psychos.

Give him a break - the poor guy has to live in Colorado.

And FWIW, he never said _everyone_ here is like that.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

New Mexicans built Los Alamos.. as in construction. They weren't the scientists. Also, most of the *work* was done elsewhere. Things just came together and were tested in NM. But does that really matter? Nobody said that New Mexico wasn't part of Team USA!



bad knots said:


> The OP just managed to pack a lifetime of New Mexico experience into a weekend.


  



> And FWIW, he never said _everyone_ here is like that.


Exactly, it ought to be pretty clear that my experience led me to conclude that there were lot of those types in NM, not that *everyone* fit that bill.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Oppenheimer and Einstein hailed from New Mexico? Huh.... For some reason, I thought they were Germans.
> 
> So..... you're from New Mexico?


Oppenheimer was German eh?

Guess there's at least one moron in Kansas...

Edit: Sorry, that was mean.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

wow thats a lot of trolls


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

SummitAP said:


> *South Boundary Trail - Gearing Up Bicycle Shop Morons Strike Again: *
> 
> NOT a DH trail. Not dowhnhill. Uphill and mostly flat, with some downhill at the very end. That was a lot of pedaling on a DH Sled. We would have gotten the second XC bike working if the moron at Gearing Up hadn't said it was good to go DH. Ugh, what a workout. 4" is all you need on that trail. Very cool trail though!


Here let me google the SBT for you so you would have *known* what it was all about..


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I was in Flagstaff this weekend with my wife and my two dogs...one an 85 lb German Shepherd. Anyways...I walk out of my hotel door with the German Shepherd on a leash and some wanna-be bangers are walking towards me.....don't give me any room....I move over some....they refuse to give. At this point...my dog starts barking and goes into aggressive posture...which is normal when folks tend to walk towards me, right at me. Normally, she's cool when I give folks room...but these guys wanted to prove some stupid point about being tough I guess. Just as my dog starts barking and getting agro....which is what German Sheperds do when they feel their owner threatened....the wanna-be bangers girlfriend....lets call her psycho-b!tch....starts yelling at me, the dog and my wife for being punks with the big dog. At this point...I'm just trying to pass....with my dog, on the leash, without any incident. Both psycho and wanna-be are yelling at me because I'm the one trying to act tough ( I have not said a word at this point).....wanna-be wanted to throw down! So I'm walking away, not saying a thing.....they're continuing to yell at us for walking away and looking at them.....I'm thinking....all I have to do is let go of the dog and wanna-be is going to be in the proverbial world of sh!t. The dog vs. wanna-be....perhaps wanna-be had a bad experience with his local K-9 unit...

Wanna guess which state they hailed from.......you guessed it. New Mexico....saw them getting into their cars the next day.

These folks were not right in the head on many levels. Not all there if you ask me.....and yes, I've experienced stories similar to those above as well. I hate blanket characterizations as every state has a few aimed at them....but rarely do I ever see so much validation in these as I do in NM. There are some great folks in NM...I have relatives in NM....and there are idiots everywhere including here in AZ.....I just seem to run into more of those idiots in NM.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

really what i suspect happened. you were told SBT was a downhill trail just to see how stupid you were. hehe looks like you took the bait.
i bet that guy and his buddies had a good laugh at your expense. hell he probably knows where all the good trails are. 

and before you say anything remember i live in new mexico. you called me and my family names. its only fair that i think your the moron. and please stay in your own hick town we dont need people like you here.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 21, 2009)

New Mexico definitely isn't the only place to get hasseled for no good reason by the homies. heh.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

nogod said:


> really what i suspect happened. you were told SBT was a downhill trail just to see how stupid you were. hehe looks like you took the bait.
> i bet that guy and his buddies had a good laugh at your expense. hell he probably knows where all the good trails are.
> 
> and before you say anything remember i live in new mexico. you called me and my family names. its only fair that i think your the moron. and please stay in your own hick town we dont need people like you here.


that is kinda amusing


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonder what the OP thinks about Texas...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Kalifornia*



AndyN said:


> Oppenheimer was German eh?
> 
> Guess there's at least one moron in Kansas...


Hey, their Govenator comes from Graz, which is sister city of Trondheim, NO, which is a sister city of Moldova Vallejo, California, That's close enough.

And he was in Twins, with Maury Chaykin, who was in Where the Truth Lies with Kevin Bacon.

Maybe he meant Opie:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*This thread is useless without....*

Pics!

AndyN you have been holding out for quite some time:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well....*



Finch Platte said:


> 'Bout time you chimed in.


I had to demonstrate my brilliance by offering a whitty and inaccurate retort. I'm a history wiz.


----------



## Don Despacio (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, a big meth vent opened in the ground near there a couple of years ago. When the wind is right, the whole place gets kinda squirrelly...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Never been to NM...only ever met one guy from NM. Found an excellent coffee introduced to me by said NM native, where the beans were roasted with pinyon nuts. Tasty. The guy was a pretty good guy, too. I should order me another bag of that coffee...they do orders over teh internets, believe it or not.

I lived in UT for a summer and all I ever heard them complain about were Californians...by the time I left, I was starting to complain about them, too.

I've lived many places and found many groups of folks to complain about. Steelers fans in Pgh are awful! Rich people everywhere piss me off with their sense of entitlement (work in retail or service industry long enough and you'll feel the same way). I'm in E. TX now and have a lot of ******** to complain about. But, most folks are nice at least on a superficial level (until they find out what a liberal commie hippie you are). I can't live here forever, but I'll do my time here for grad school and then move on. I have a few ideas for places I'd like to end up. Hopefully I can visit most of them before it comes time to move.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> At least for once it's not hillbillies that are catching hell


I think this is the best post on the thread. Simple, yet right there.

_"I'm a New Mexican, just another run-of-the-mill psycho moron"_


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hey there, knobo!*



notaknob said:


> No way. I can already tell he hates home-brew. There can't be enough Coors Light in this state to satiate his thirst.
> 
> The good trails would frighten him like a Texan doing shuttle runs on Sandia. He'd be shakin & shiverin like a dog shiattin a peach pit.


So now you're calling out Texans! I call NM a drive-through state to get to the really good riding in CO and UT. And to think you'd call out Texans and mention Coors in the same breath...or bandwidth. Until you can belly up to some real beverages, I'm tuning you out.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Now...if you were paying attention...you'd know that was a joke. I like New Mexico and spend some decent time there. The laid back atmosphere is a plus rather than a negative IMO. I spend a lot of time before I go to a new place learning some of the local resources to get info and find good riding. Waiting until you get there is asking for trouble.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm offended!*



AndyN said:


> Oppenheimer was German eh?
> 
> Guess there's at least one moron in Kansas...
> 
> Edit: Sorry, that was mean.


By your edit.


----------



## NM_Highlander (Aug 21, 2006)

SummitAP said:


> However you are mistaken if you think I was fed up. We had a great time. We weren't upset.....


Umm.... you seemed REALLY fed up on your post. How were we supposed to interpret that rant?



SummitAP said:


> I guess I was slightly upset at Gearing Up because that was just sheer incompetence and poor business practice.


I had a bad experience (just like yours) at Moab Cyclery! I choose to bash the shop's rep rather than the state of Utah and everyone who lives there...

Just some level-headed advice for you to chew on before you blow a fuse.

Oh, an Greg De Taos is famous on the NM forums for being super cool and helpful. Mtnbiker123 and his crew are also always showing outta-towners around. Scroll through the NM forum if you don't believe me. Next time I bet you would do better to ask around before planning a trip down here... That is if anyone will put up with your richter orange anxiety attacks:nono:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

TNC said:


> So now you're calling out Texans! I call NM a drive-through state to get to the really good riding in CO and UT. And to think you'd call out Texans and mention Coors in the same breath...or bandwidth. Until you can belly up to some real beverages, I'm tuning you out.


Why do you hate Arizona?

Them's drinking words.

What's the best thing to come out of Utah? I80.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

As a citizen of New Mexico, I am appalled by the OP's accusations in the title of this thread.
Just kidding...I'm sure the OP's whole experience here in NM was skewed by his negative attitude just for our enjoyment and laughs


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Rufudufus said:


> Sometimes you just have to embrace the surreality. I've had trips almost that bad, I actually started looking forward to the next outbreak of stupid, just for the entertainment value.


 I've had "strange" camping/fishing trips to upstate NY, but always just thought it was all the acid we were doing ...


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Thor29 said:


> Millionares and nuclear weapons? Sounds like a bunch of psychos to me.


HAHA!!. Yeah. I was thinking about that after the post. You got me there.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Maadjurguer said:


> I was in Flagstaff this weekend with my wife and my two dogs...one an 85 lb German Shepherd. Anyways...I walk out of my hotel door with the German Shepherd on a leash and some wanna-be bangers .....


That's an awfully one sided story. As does the OP's. You both sound like an ex-girlfriend of mine. She was never able to see the big picture or see situation from anyone else's point of view. Just always played "The Victim" and never took responsibility for her own actions or decisions.

To her it's ALWAYS the other persons fault

Isnt it funny how people like the OP (and my Ex) seem to have trouble in life?

People skills go a long way. Especially when things are not going the way you want.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

NM_Highlander said:


> Umm.... you seemed REALLY fed up on your post. How were we supposed to interpret that rant?


I described, in the opening line, that this all "was rather shocking." If you read the stories, I express confusion and a couple of WTFs. At no point do I ever say I was angry, fed up, or otherwise, although you can see I was somewhat annoyed with Gearing Up.



6bobby9 said:


> Isnt it funny how people like the OP seem to have trouble in life?
> 
> People skills go a long way. Especially when things are not going the way you want.


But I don't have trouble in life. I've lived in 6 states and been to most of them (and a dozen other countries) and never had a set of experiences anywhere close to this. My lifetime count of insane/stupid people encounters was about doubled during those three days in NM.

What exactly do you think I did to make that guy hurt his dog? To make the guy flip out about his bike? To make the Angelfire people ignorant of their own resort? Reality check... it wasn't me. I was just floating on the river as the WTF moments flowed past me.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

nogod said:


> really what i suspect happened. you were told SBT was a downhill trail just to see how stupid you were. hehe looks like you took the bait.
> i bet that guy and his buddies had a good laugh at your expense. hell he probably knows where all the good trails are.
> 
> and before you say anything remember i live in new mexico. you called me and my family names. its only fair that i think your the moron. and please stay in your own hick town we dont need people like you here.


That is so true!! Gotta agree with that. Although I dont see many minus' to riding in NM really other than the occasional horse chips on the trail. Anyone whose ridden in Cali see's (way too many people) or back east (way too much mud & too many people....) or up north (too cold, too much snow which limits the riding season). Abq is the place to be for riding. Here there are very few people on the trails, when it rains you only have to wait till the next day for the trail to be dry (in the foothills the trail is so compacted you can ride IN the rain without doing any damage) and it almost never snows in town so we ride year round....

I feel blessed to be here. How many people live in a city of 700,000 people and can go riding in a 11,000' mountain after work, everyday if they wanted, and still be home in time for dinner?

If you come to New Mexico and want to a epic ride. Get with the locals or you dont have any room to ***** about it later.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251716

If your not a dick, you might even be shown to some of the lines only the locals know about that we keep under wraps. You won't find these on any map and the Bike Shops will certainly disavow any knowledge of. (OP, It's likely this is what happened to you in Tao's my man.)


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

P_McP said:


> New Mexico definitely isn't the only place to get hasseled for no good reason by the homies. heh.


Got to agree with that as well. Although some homies have to be homegrown, they are really just following the lead from those that have transplanted here from California.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

OP is a complete D!CK. Go limp and go back and hide in the tetons.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

SummitAP said:


> My lifetime count of insane/stupid people encounters was about doubled during those three days in NM.


You obviously need to get out more.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm from the Los Angeles Area, tudes are everwhere, roadies, S. Central LA , East LA, Beverly Hills. Ive been on the road across the US and find that generally most people are very nice. I didn't enjoy Ohio or Indiana to much, not the locals, the area in general.

Some of the Deep South States can be Sketchy. Mostly from the Authorities. The locals are great, Southern Hospitality. There are many great riding areas in the South.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

giantbikeboy said:


> OP is a complete D!CK. Go limp and go back and hide in the tetons.


So says Bruce the aggro old hippie ex-smoker who took up biking in his twilight years... now go change your Depends... you'll feel less irritated... but probably not less bitter.


----------



## Biklophile (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Greg. I just wanted to thank you again for taking the time to show Mary and I around Taos. Most kind. You are kind of a psycho though.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

SummitAP said:


> Reality check... it wasn't me. I was just floating on the river as the WTF moments flowed past me.


....


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks. I feel much better now.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Biklophile said:


> Hey Greg. I just wanted to thank you again for taking the time to show Mary and I around Taos. Most kind. You are kind of a psycho though.


That's right buddy psycho in all the warm and fuzzy ways. When you coming back up? I am ready for someone to push me down the hills.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

giantbikeboy said:


> OP is a complete D!CK. Go limp and go back and hide in the tetons.


OP ain't from the Tetons, B!TCH!


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Making broad sweeping generalizations is what people do. If you're from California, you're a surfer/movie star/stoner/hippie. Tennessee, Kentucky, Arkansas, you're a *******. Louisiana, you're a Cajun. etcetera, etcetera.

That being said, the two times I was in NM, it was a surreal experience. Crazy Native American lady run ins, slow traffic, weird gang activity (Gallup and Alba-whatsit), just a really strange, beautiful state. But surreal as hell. Scratched my head a few times in sheer amazement and confusion. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Selftest said:


> Making broad sweeping generalizations is what people do. If you're from California, you're a surfer/movie star/stoner/hippie. Tennessee, Kentucky, Arkansas, you're a *******. Louisiana, you're a Cajun. etcetera, etcetera.
> 
> That being said, the two times I was in NM, it was a surreal experience. Crazy Native American lady run ins, slow traffic, weird gang activity (Gallup and Alba-whatsit), just a really strange, beautiful state. But surreal as hell. Scratched my head a few times in sheer amazement and confusion. Maybe it's just me!


lol so theres no weird gang activity in California? where do you think most of the gangs in new mexico came from? and ******** arent confined to 3 states. lol its a nation wide infection, Texas being the capitol.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No I wouldn't say Texas is the capitol.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

snowjnky said:


> If you think new Mexicans are idiots, annoying, retarts or morons...are you racist?


WTF? New Mexicans are a race?



Kona0197 said:


> Wonder what the OP thinks about Texas...


We were stationed there several times when I was younger. It was my second least favorite state that I've lived in; I just didn't realize it then.


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

No, weird as in... Not normal for gangs? Really random stare downs while driving, weird vacant stares in convenience stores. Not really violent/territorial/aggressive, just... Off.

And yeah, I know about Californian transplants. I'm about to be a CA ex-pat, I'm sure I'll recieve my fair share of unwarranted "Cali Scum" scorn. I'm okay with that. 

NM was just strange. Maybe it's all the realllllly old Native spirits, who knows? I liked it because it sparked my curiosity. But it was disquieting, too. That's all.

Also, to stir the pot a little... The fact that most of the NM locals became really really defensive, when I thought the OP was not making sweeping generalizations... Just stating his experiences. If the thread title and some of the language of the post was re-worded, nobody would be weilding pitchforks and torches. We'd all be having a laugh at "Those craaaaazy locals" and that "stupid ass LBS..." So, inflammatory remarks aside, it really is a funny post! Reminds me of "Twin Peaks: New Mexican Moon" or some crap!


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Selftest said:


> Also, to stir the pot a little... The fact that most of the NM locals became really really defensive, when I thought the OP was not making sweeping generalizations... Just stating his experiences. If the thread title and some of the language of the post was re-worded, nobody would be weilding pitchforks and torches. We'd all be having a laugh at "Those craaaaazy locals" and that "stupid ass LBS..." So, inflammatory remarks aside, it really is a funny post! Reminds me of "Twin Peaks: New Mexican Moon" or some crap!


Ahh I see. Yeah us NM Locals are at the moment are very defensive. With a quick little trip will over to the New Mexico Forum you will see we are in a bit of a spat with local dirtbike riders coming over into hiking/biking territory which will eventually... undoubtedly destroy one of our local 10 mile loops just as they did to another a few miles down the highway. No doubt some of our aggression has spilled over to this thread. If this had been last month you probably wouldnt be hearing much from us.

There, someone posted a link to this one calling us all Moron's and well since were already all pissed off.... You know the rest. Its just given us one more place to vent I suppose. Here is what has us all :madmax: in NM.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=537798


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Selftest said:


> No, weird as in... Not normal for gangs? Really random stare downs while driving, weird vacant stares in convenience stores. Not really violent/territorial/aggressive, just... Off.
> 
> And yeah, I know about Californian transplants. I'm about to be a CA ex-pat, I'm sure I'll recieve my fair share of unwarranted "Cali Scum" scorn. I'm okay with that.
> 
> ...


well yea its funny! but he made it sound like he thought all new mexicans were psycho's and moron's. which as a new mexican is rather offensive. i dont really care what people think of me directly, but my family is another story. 
the usa is full of different cultures. most people that find another area strange, most likely dont get out much or are prejudice in some way. ive traveled a lot and people are the same every where ive been (in or out of usa)


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

One definite plus New Mexico has... No racism or discriminating about other religions, cultures or other ways of life.

Ive been here all my life. And we have a little bit of everything. So when I see black in america on CNN or religious biast stories in the media I am forced to say I have a hard time comprehending it cuz I just dont live it or see it. I know it exists but we just don't have it here. And technically I'm a minority. 

For that I feel blessed to be where I am and I feel sorry for those that dont.

So for all our faults in NM we must be doing something right cuz the only time we are in the national news is when we catch a corrupt politician every year.

Or when some tourist gets a bad deal in NM and goes on a forum to flame about how Moronishly Psychotic we are.

If the worst thing we do is fockup food orders and give bad directions on occasion. I'll take it.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Left Turn at Albuquerque*



6bobby9 said:


> So for all our faults in NM we must be doing something right cuz the only time we are in the national news is when we catch a corrupt politician every year.
> 
> Or when some tourist gets a bad deal in NM and goes on a forum to flame about how Moronishly Psychotic we are.
> 
> If the worst thing we do is fockup food orders and give bad directions on occasion. I'll take it.


My first exposure to NM was Bugs Bunny.









Then COPS. 









Runaway Bride









And then there's our latest bit of national exposure.


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*the common denominator....*

...of this horrible experience seems to be you.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

notaknob said:


> Runaway Bride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh LOL. The runaway bride. We really cant take credit for that one tho. That was just dumb (or psychotic) luck. The only reason she got caught here was cuz she ran outta gas after she got bad directions to the nearest gas station from the restaurant that messed up here order.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Oh baby...*



6bobby9 said:


> Ahh LOL. The runaway bride. We really cant take credit for that one tho. That was just dumb (or psychotic) luck. The only reason she got caught here was cuz she ran outta gas after she got bad directions to the nearest gas station from the restaurant that messed up here order.


That smile says yes.

Those eyes say "I want to live in Taos"


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> And yeah, I know about Californian transplants. I'm about to be a CA ex-pat, I'm sure I'll recieve my fair share of unwarranted "Cali Scum" scorn. I'm okay with that.


Most of the bad talk about Cali comes from us Oregonians I hear.


----------



## bad knots (Sep 18, 2006)

6bobby9 said:


> ... someone posted a link to this one calling us all Moron's


Careful re-reading will reveal that no one called all New Mexicans Moron's (sic). Or even morons.



6bobby9 said:


> One definite plus New Mexico has... No racism or discriminating about other religions, cultures or other ways of life.


ROTFLMAO (<-no emoticon for that?).  Yeah, right. <snork>



6bobby9 said:


> So for all our faults in NM we must be doing something right cuz the only time we are in the national news is when we catch a corrupt politician every year.


Or when we're next to last in poverty or education or near the top of drunk driving rates. The state motto is "Thank god for Mississippi!" otherwise we'd be dead last.



6bobby9 said:


> If the worst thing we do is fockup food orders and give bad directions on occasion. I'll take it.


I wouldn't say those were the worst things the OP ran into. I'd go with the guy abusing his dog or getting shafted on the shuttle or the menacing homeboy.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

The Silver Lining in all this, is the 'tard nugget that started this thread *won't* be back!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

bad knots said:


> Careful re-reading will reveal that no one called all New Mexicans Moron's (sic). Or even morons.
> 
> ROTFLMAO (<-no emoticon for that?).  Yeah, right. <snork>
> 
> ...


so whats your point? are you grading posts?


----------



## bad knots (Sep 18, 2006)

nogod said:


> so whats your point? are you grading posts?


Sorry if the point got by you - I thought it was pretty straightforward. Which part gave you problems?

If I was grading posts, you'd have to stay after class for some remedial work.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

bad knots said:


> Sorry if the point got by you - I thought it was pretty straightforward. Which part gave you problems?
> 
> If I was grading posts, you'd have to stay after class for some remedial work.


hey teach quit trying to put the moves on me!


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey op jodido - we have a name here for people like you, it's called a lambe. If you can figure out what that means, you win the boobie prize. I have no respect for people who start a flame war & cowardly hide behind the protection/anonymity of the virtual world.

Scott Atchley
Las Vegas, NM


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ Aw Scott, cry me a river. What do you want to do? Beat me up? Maybe I should give you my address? HAHAHAHAH

JPC is right though. However, lambe bolsa might be better apply to you.


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Pendejo, that's not how we interpret "lambe" down here. It's not quite so flattering. Go on, keep up the flame & hide like a true coward.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

luckylarue said:


> Pendejo, that's not how we interpret "lambe" down here. It's not quite so flattering. Go on, keep up the flame & hide like a true coward.


Fight, fight!!


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

The sad reality is that beating LambeAP to a pulp would do little to change the fact that he/she/it is still a lambe. I apologize to forum members & moderators for chiming in on this thread, thus providing another soapbox from which said lambe could spew his/her/it's bs, and thus, giving new life to this worthless thread.

Still, I believe you have to call people on their bs, esp. when they start a thread dissing on an entire state. I'm done now - as for lambeAP...if you want to start another cowardly flame war, we have another word for you and it's..."CHATA".


----------



## srmach05 (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, Scott I KNOW you didn't just call him chata! :eekster: Oh snap! You better watch out AP cause Scott may try to steal your lunch money next!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

:skep: lmao pendejo​ ut:


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

luckylarue said:


> The sad reality is that beating LambeAP to a pulp would do little to change the fact that he/she/it is still a lambe. I apologize to forum members & moderators for chiming in on this thread, thus providing another soapbox from which said lambe could spew his/her/it's bs, and thus, giving new life to this worthless thread.
> 
> Still, I believe you have to call people on their bs, esp. when they start a thread dissing on an entire state. I'm done now - as for lambeAP...if you want to start another cowardly flame war, we have another word for you and it's..."CHATA".












What... is this your first time on the internet? Welcome to life. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

*Methheads in Taos*

So my wife and I went to NM on a long weekend back in March of 2008. We'd both been there before on business trips and wanted to check the place out.

We had some really weird encounters in Taos. It was during the time when the pueblo was closed for ceremonies, I don't know if that had anything to do with it but... We got chased by some meth-heads in a smashed up old Dodge pickup for some reason that we couldn't fathom. It was similar to what AP described, they pulled over just so they could get behind us and then tailgated us, had their heads out the window yelling who knows what. We were in the middle of that road that goes out towards Philmont. Anyway, people in town were strange... people would stare at us neck bending just like AP described. Totally bizarre. Also in NM, there were some really hardcore down on their luck types. I hadn't seen poverty like that since I was in Chile.

Looking back on it, any of the good restaurants we went to didn't have waiters from NM. They were all from somewhere else... Go figure.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

It's too bad that this thread is so retarded and yet I feel compelled to add to it. Simply contributing makes me feel dirty although being a resident I do have a little something to contribute. I'm originally from LI, NY a place filled with an entirely different type of psycho, morons but that's another topic. I've lived in NM for the last fourteen years and have come to accept that people drive like crap here. Not only are the drivers drunk but most residents are pretty stoned as well. If you think our food was the highlight you obviously didn't smoke our pot, it's really good. Because the weed here is so good it contributes to poor driving, bad customer service, terrible directions and creepy staring. Yes we also have some freaky folks who take things out on their bikes and dogs but they are not getting high hence the anger. The gangy thing is a little off-putting but the world isn't what is used to be, whether you're in Toas or NYC there's always gonna be a punk with something to prove. But I choose to live here, raise a family here, own a business here, support my community and take great pride in being a New Mexican because we have;
330 days of sunshine a year
population under 2 million in the fifth largest state in the union (less douche bags)
mild winters 
year round riding
green chile
red 
great trails
low cost of living
serious weed
marble brewery 
world renowned artists
rich cultural diversity 
great roads for motorcycling and cycling
great hiking, climbing, skiing... basically anything to do with the outdoors except surfing, sailing and diving.

Plus NM is the alleged birth place of NPH, Demi Moore, Dennis Hopper, Nancy Lopez, Jim Morrison, Conrad Hilton, William Hannah, John Denver, Bo Diddley and many others.

NM is certainly an acquired taste and not for everyone but that's what us New Mexicans love about it, the weirdness keeps our oasis from becoming too popular.

Sorry you didn't dig here but New Mexico is like a funky cheese or strong IPA; not for everyone.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> 330 days of sunshine a year


You can keep it. I love my rain.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting how some of the New Mexican posters (native or resident) make a great case for New Mexico, while other seem intent on proving the OP's point, that there are some seriously unhinged people out there.

I'm not keen on places with lots of drugs like meth or drunk people - I don't like being around unpredictable, potentially dangerous people - but the great outdoors of NM sounds exactly that, great.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

CrashWorship said:


> So my wife and I went to NM on a long weekend back in March of 2008. We'd both been there before on business trips and wanted to check the place out.
> 
> We had some really weird encounters in Taos. It was during the time when the pueblo was closed for ceremonies, I don't know if that had anything to do with it but... We got chased by some meth-heads in a smashed up old Dodge pickup for some reason that we couldn't fathom. It was similar to what AP described, they pulled over just so they could get behind us and then tailgated us, had their heads out the window yelling who knows what. We were in the middle of that road that goes out towards Philmont. Anyway, people in town were strange... people would stare at us neck bending just like AP described. Totally bizarre. Also in NM, there were some really hardcore down on their luck types. I hadn't seen poverty like that since I was in Chile.
> 
> Looking back on it, any of the good restaurants we went to didn't have waiters from NM. They were all from somewhere else... Go figure.


you know theres other places then toas in this state? places like toas and santa fe are full of non-residents. both are full of rich people. just because you see some crazy people dont mean there meth heads. maybe theres a bunch of meth addicts from where your from. but (outside of Albuquerque) there really isnt a big problem (well maybe las cruces too). other then that new mexico is the same as everywhere else.

whats happening is your in a place your unfamiliar with. so certain things seem weird to you. even though the same things happen in your hometown. and trust me those things happen where your from, no matter where it is. to think otherwise is just plain naive.

all i can say is you people need to get out more. and quit whinning that other people are different. try going a little farther south. theres different cultures everywhere it dont make them weird because they are different. im sure those people were looking at you because you were weird looking bwahahahahaha


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> You can keep it. I love my rain.


Cool, different strokes.

BTW, I was joking about drunk driving. We have some of the toughest DWI laws mostly because NM was pretty bad about it but that's changed.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Qatarbhoy said:


> Interesting how some of the New Mexican posters (native or resident) make a great case for New Mexico, while other seem intent on proving the OP's point, that there are some seriously unhinged people out there.
> 
> I'm not keen on places with lots of drugs like meth or drunk people - I don't like being around unpredictable, potentially dangerous people - but the great outdoors of NM sounds exactly that, great.


Bears an mountain lions are unpredictable, too...we got lots of them!

Great post,TJ!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

There's good and bad people everywhere. If you don't know the area well it can be hard to find good stuff.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

It is TAOS. A Pueblo word meaning "the people." It is not TOE ASS (TOAS). 

Look, the place is poor. People here are poor, there are few jobs here as there is no industry and very little out of season work. What you see as rich people are the insensitive a-holes who have built giant houses on hillsides so that they can permenatly look down on everyone else. It takes half a day to get anywhere else so we are isolated. It is a tank of gas to ABQ and back and I am not sure that people are getting a lot of culture down there.

When people come here in a BMW with a $6000 Elsworth on top they look strange to many of the people who live here and struggle just to get by. The. same people in that same BMW tend to look down there noses at the place and the people. When you are a snob in LA or Denver everyone looks the other way, when you are a snob here, you may just get your nose bashed in. I kinda like it that way.

When I first moved here and was young and idealistic, I wanted to build my own house (i did) and live on solar power (we did). It was a perfect place to do it. The part I didn't take into consideration was how tough the living would be, how tough the people would be. You think this place is weird now, try 15 years ago. Most people had never heard of a vegetarian, let alone a mountain biker in spandex. I fought a lot, argued a lot and then I learned to listen and fit in. This is not LA it is not Denver, and I say thank god!

All of these years later I get why people wouldn't put up with my California attitude, I did look down my nose at the people who were here and believe me many of our visitors do as well. Have you ever been to a third world country? We are not that bad but pretty darn close. Poverty does things to people and we are a poor place. I have been to India and seen the stares of children wondering what I have, and you feel that here too. I have been to Mexico D.F. and felt scared, almost attacked even though nobody ever hurt me. 

Think about where you are coming and what you are flashing around, Think about what people have here and what they don't have. Realize that the money here is not form here that they don't spend money here and probably don't pay any taxes here. If you expect LA service in a restaurant here, you aren't going to get it, this is TAOS. People drive slowly, they haven't got anywhere to hurry to. If you don't want to see poverty and it's effects don't come here or anywhere else in the "third" world. If you aren't prepared to see how everyone else lives don't come. Realize that our poverty trickles down, we don't have fancy mental health departments or even more than a few MD's to keep the population healthy. 

If you can lighten up and enjoy what is good here, you will have fun, this is a great place. If you expect it to be like home...Why would you come anyway, it is certainly nothing like your home.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

greg de taos said:


> It is TAOS. A Pueblo word meaning "the people." It is not TOE ASS (TOAS).
> 
> Look, the place is poor. People here are poor, there are few jobs here as there is no industry and very little out of season work. What you see as rich people are the insensitive a-holes who have built giant houses on hillsides so that they can permenatly look down on everyone else. It takes half a day to get anywhere else so we are isolated. It is a tank of gas to ABQ and back and I am not sure that people are getting a lot of culture down there.
> 
> ...


it was a simple spelling mistake no reason to get upset. if you notice i didnt say the residents were rich, its the non- residents. taos as im sure you know is the destination of rich tourists.
but i dont live there so you would know better then me. didnt mean to sound like i was saying that taos was full of snobs, i know they only go there not really stay. once again sorry.
btw i live near silver city.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Mostly was not talking to you, I was trying to be informative and helpful. The misspelling of Taos is a common joke up here. The local hardware store has a display of all the ways letters to them have been addressed, your spelling faux pax was far from the worst. Ebay actually has my address as Toeass. 

I think everyone could stand to remember that things sound so harsh written down, if you can't see me smiling when I say something you can't get my intention. There is no reason for you to be sorry as I was very far from being upset. 

I defend the place but believe me I see plenty of messed up stuff too. 

Just come up and ride, we can laugh at all the bullsh*t and enjoy some sick trails.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Dude I missed spelled it and live in NM. In my defense it was near 1:00am when I was wasting my time responding to this stupid, lame ass thread, all the while knowing I had to get up for an 8:00 am ride on wonderful NM singletrack. Thge ride was awesome except for the meth heads and gangbanges jumping out from behind the rocks and trees.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh I forgot, I ran into some douche bag from AZ on the trail with a couple of big German Shepards so I threw him a gang sign and sped off.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL!!! Where did you ride, PJ?


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Cedro, up mighty mule to lone pine etc. it was sweet but I was tired from staying up late reading a bunch of douche nozzles rip our fair state. We need to get Govenor Richardson to ***** slap these fools with all his neck fat. That man has a neck like a turkey, sh!t it could even pass for brisket, that slap would hurt.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, this thread has become a fan favorite, 3477 views so far? Richardson should be paying us for all that tourism promotion as opposed to those stupid alien ads for the state.

I think all the points have been made and it comes down to this: If you don't live here, bring something (meth, weed, booze) to throw to the locals. Kinda like going on safari and feeding the lions. (I'm going to try and sneak out to the Peak this afternoon if I can beat the monsoons.)


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Wonder what the OP thinks about Texas...


I would honestly take Texas over NM.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

karpiel666 said:


> I would honestly take Texas over NM.


I guess good trails are not that important to you. Enjoy Texas.

Oh wait I forgot all the Texans come here for good riding.


----------



## UphillTherenBack (Jul 24, 2009)

The concentration of Morons in NM isn't any higher than any other state I've visited. The closer you are to a big city, the better the service seems to be, as with anywhere.

The drivers were slow! Best drivers are small town Texans. Most of them will dip in the shoulder to let you pass. Worst driving I've seen was Memphis TN. People driving 40 on the highway!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: thanks for the laughs PJ. SFH today....awesome


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sure that New Mexico is beautiful and unique, I have never had the pleasure of going there. I hope to someday.

But I would not use the Nuclear weapon as a point of state pride. I cannot believe we would be stupid enough to turn our greatest technological achievement into a ****ing weapon. Dumbest ass idea ever.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

sandblast said:


> I'm sure that New Mexico is beautiful and unique, I have never had the pleasure of going there. I hope to someday.
> 
> But I would not use the Nuclear weapon as a point of state pride. I cannot believe we would be stupid enough to turn our greatest technological achievement into a ****ing weapon. Dumbest ass idea ever.


Not really. That "Dumb" idea keep this country safe during the cold war and continues to keep us safe.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a cycling site and I dont want to turn a funny state flame war thread too serious, but if you think we were safe during the cold war BECAUSE of nuclear weapons you need to read a book. The whole planet was almost destroyed. We had battle plans in place before we really understood the concept of nuclear winter that if executed would have killed almost everybody on the planet. And thats if we won! 

Typical Kona rider.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I don't ride a Kona.*

Nuclear weapons and MAD - Mutually Assured Destruction was a big part of what happened.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Really besides the nukes, meth-heads, potheads, drunks, gang-bangers, bad drivers, excessive sunshine and green chile this place is great! Hey, you're making me want to move...


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> *I don't ride a Kona.*
> 
> Nuclear weapons and MAD - Mutually Assured Destruction was a big part of what happened.


Seriously? On the bike I meant. I'm not much for airing my conservative, socialist leanings on the intraweb.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah. I ride a Specialized.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

Well now that explains a lot.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

> I don't ride a Kona.


 Silly me.  Thats the problem with this thread/world. OP saw a bunch of weirdos in a state and assumed the state has a bunch of weirdos in it. I saw a guy who has a Kona logo as his avatar, named Kona36455654 or some ****, and assumed he rode a Kona. My apologies.  .


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Now your going to tell me that pjlama isnt a gay guy on a Turner.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

My avatar is because I used to ride a Kona. 96 Lava Dome. Back around 2000.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

sandblast said:


> Silly me.  Thats the problem with this thread/world. OP saw a bunch of weirdos in a state and assumed the state has a bunch of weirdos in it. I saw a guy who has a Kona logo as his avatar, named Kona36455654 or some ****, and assumed he rode a Kona. My apologies.  .


I ride a banshee and a kona.

And that pretty much sums up the thread. It's like if I went to Africa and commented on how many black people live there, there would be a billion responses telling me that it's not _just_ black people, and that the food is good.


----------



## pjlama (Sep 10, 2008)

sandblast said:


> Now your going to tell me that pjlama isnt a gay guy on a Turner.


Well you're half right, I'll let you decide which half. So with tis logic you either ride or bang dogs or something.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

greg de taos said:


> Mostly was not talking to you, I was trying to be informative and helpful. The misspelling of Taos is a common joke up here. The local hardware store has a display of all the ways letters to them have been addressed, your spelling faux pax was far from the worst. Ebay actually has my address as Toeass.
> 
> I think everyone could stand to remember that things sound so harsh written down, if you can't see me smiling when I say something you can't get my intention. There is no reason for you to be sorry as I was very far from being upset.
> 
> ...


lol yea i keep rewriting my posts cause they sound harsh. when i get a chance to get i there would be great to check out the trails!


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

I get along good with gay people, and I ride a Turner, so either way your good in my book! Not following the logic that has me messing with my dog, but I guess you thought I was making fun of you because if the rainbow thing. Not at all.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I ride a Blur and a 575. Not at the same time though. I'm not that psycho. GBB


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

nogod said:


> you know theres other places then toas in this state? places like toas and santa fe are full of non-residents. both are full of rich people. just because you see some crazy people dont mean there meth heads. maybe theres a bunch of meth addicts from where your from. but (outside of Albuquerque) there really isnt a big problem (well maybe las cruces too). other then that new mexico is the same as everywhere else.
> 
> whats happening is your in a place your unfamiliar with. so certain things seem weird to you. even though the same things happen in your hometown. and trust me those things happen where your from, no matter where it is. to think otherwise is just plain naive.
> 
> all i can say is you people need to get out more. and quit whinning that other people are different. try going a little farther south. theres different cultures everywhere it dont make them weird because they are different. im sure those people were looking at you because you were weird looking bwahahahahaha


Lol, I've traveled all over the world and have been to many places in NM that many NM residents have never been to. I'm pretty comfortable with the whole different culture thing. I generally like NM. But the wierdness is not confined to Santa Fe or Taos. How about Angle Fire? How about Albuquerque? Ever been to Animas?

I had a housemate in college who was from NM and she was the pretty strange. However, after having been to NM I think she was pretty typical.

Nobody is whining. We're just saying NM is a strange place. Just look at the posts on here from other New Mexicans. They don't exactly serve to disprove this thought.

Think about it. You guys have Roswell as well as some Mesa that the locals claim has some secret government lab where they are creating alien human hybrids. That doesn't even begin to scratch the surface.

We're just laughing about it. Don't take it so personally.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Lot of hateful people in NM, yikes.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

CrashWorship said:


> Lol, I've traveled all over the world and have been to many places in NM that many NM residents have never been to. I'm pretty comfortable with the whole different culture thing. I generally like NM. But the wierdness is not confined to Santa Fe or Taos. How about Angle Fire? How about Albuquerque? Ever been to Animas?
> 
> I had a housemate in college who was from NM and she was the pretty strange. However, after having been to NM I think she was pretty typical.
> 
> ...


 lol well its just funny that some people think an entire state is strange or weird. 
lol roswell is a tourist trap for freaks. hell you seem to know more about it then me. didnt know about alien hybrid's.

and in my last post you saw i was laughing right?

all im saying is that new mexico is no stranger or weirder or anything then anywhere else.
im not saying new mexico is better either. im only saying our chile is the best. mmmm no im not talking about chili!:nono:

but i wonder how many people learned from this thread that new mexico is part of the usa?
i met a guy once in town that thought he was in mexico because in las cruces he crossed the Rio Grande. he refused the water at the restaurant. lol he thought the river went from the pacific to the gulf. that would indeed be a 'big river', and a strange one at that.
plus theres a check point after cruces going west, he figured since it was border patrol that it was the border. lol its 20 miles from the river to that check point. then he still wouldnt believe he was in the usa. cause he just knew better. im still wondering if he ever got back to the states.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

sandblast said:


> I get along good with gay people, and I ride a Turner, so either way your good in my book! Not following the logic that has me messing with my dog, but I guess you thought I was making fun of you because if the rainbow thing. Not at all.


plus im guessing from all the spandex, that there are a lot of gay bicycle riders. lol just joking spandex dont make you gay. lol its funny people get all uptight about someone else sexual preference(not referring to you sandblast) .

and remember where theres a rainbow theres rain. :crazy: lol damn monsoons


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

SummitAP said:


> I've lived in 6 states and been to most of them .


Man I must be tired. I had to read this 3 times before I realized you meant you have been to most of the "other states" and not the 6 you lived in.

I said to myself "how the **** has he lived in a state he hasn't been to?"


----------



## keith_mahoney (May 18, 2008)

Soya said:


> Lot of hateful people in NM, yikes.


I know, kinda scary huh? The original post did not bother me, it's the attitudes of half the repliers from NM. 
I have been trying to convince my wife that NM would be a great place to put in for getting stationed after leaving Europe. This thread won't help if she sees it.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

keith_mahoney said:


> I know, kinda scary huh? The original post did not bother me, it's the attitudes of half the repliers from NM.
> I have been trying to convince my wife that NM would be a great place to put in for getting stationed after leaving Europe. This thread won't help if she sees it.


*Repost* In case you all missed it cuz this thread is so damn long.

Ahh I see. Yeah us NM Locals are at the moment are very defensive. With a quick little trip will over to the New Mexico Forum you will see we are in a bit of a spat with local dirtbike riders coming over into hiking/biking territory which will eventually... undoubtedly destroy one of our local 10 mile loops just as they did to another a few miles down the highway. No doubt some of our aggression has spilled over to this thread. If this had been last month you probably wouldnt be hearing much from us.

There, someone posted a link to this one thread calling us all Moron's and well since were already all pissed off.... You know the rest. Its just given us one more place to vent I suppose. Here is what has us all :madmax: in NM.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=537798

.


----------



## nlytendone (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^

This thread is "full of" reading comprehension that is blowing my mind.

Carry on.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

6bobby9 said:


> *Repost* In case you all missed it cuz this thread is so damn long.
> 
> Ahh I see. Yeah us NM Locals are at the moment are very defensive. With a quick little trip will over to the New Mexico Forum you will see we are in a bit of a spat with local dirtbike riders coming over into hiking/biking territory which will eventually... undoubtedly destroy one of our local 10 mile loops just as they did to another a few miles down the highway. No doubt some of our aggression has spilled over to this thread. If this had been last month you probably wouldnt be hearing much from us.
> 
> ...


So you are having trouble with the people that reside in NM? Are the dirtbikers morons? Are you trying to prove the OP right?


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> So you are having trouble with the people that reside in NM? Are the dirtbikers morons? Are you trying to prove the OP right?


no no its a secret attack from Texas their jealous that our trails have trees near by!
bwhahahaha! this thread keeps getting hits its funny!
:ciappa:


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*2 for a dollar, three for a buck*



keith_mahoney said:


> I know, kinda scary huh? The original post did not bother me, it's the attitudes of half the repliers from NM.
> I have been trying to convince my wife that NM would be a great place to put in for getting stationed after leaving Europe. This thread won't help if she sees it.


Compared to Mons, ABQ has about 300 days more sunshine. It tends to bake the brains of some, but no worse than any other southern US state.

Plus: Only 2 flights from ABQ to most European cities. World Class Single Track. Not Utah or Texas.
Con: Lefe and Chimay are hard to find.

If your an outdoors person, NM has a lot to offer (outside of Holloman - god I hope that's not on your list...). Yes, there are freaks, but no more than any other place in the world. Otherwise look at Peterson/AF Acadamy. I'm sure you'll find no wackos/weirdos there.


----------



## Steve O'Punc (Mar 20, 2009)

*Been there, dunit, an' seen it*

What a thread! Do other states get such cruel responses? Lived in Santa Fe for 15 torturous years. Had my own business for 11 of them. Mountain biked all over the state , as well as, CO, AZ, UT,CO, and even TX and in the end started to get bored with the same old ride up the forest road to go down on some ST or vice versa or versa vice. In Santa Fe even McD's gives a whole new meaning to FAST food. And attitude? Got jacked by three hispanic short pint bangers who apologized about trying to rob me when they found out I was local. Showed'm the plates on my old 3/4 ton. Started quaffing at 2nd Street Pub on its inaugural opening and in 13 years never a pint on the house. Ate at the same joints regularly; Shed, Southside, Tecolote, Blah Corn,etc etc and was always kindly asked if I am enjoying my visit to NM!, even though the wait person served me many times before? Even called a carpet bagger for not hiring local help. I owned a foundry and needed people with a work ethic! Non locals showed up at work at 7:00, locals well maybe 9 or 10 or a nice sick call from the ski hill at 11 and from bars too drunk and knowing the ensuing hangover would prevent working the next day. The rich clients always nickel and dimeing and buddies not showing up for weekend bike/camp trips. I was always reminded that I was from somewhere else. Beat up by it all I went back to somewhere else. Hello from Wisconsin!!! Home of two IMBA epics, water, green, lakes, forests, glaciated landscape and lots of ST and forest roads, but rarely together. Gnomefest at Levis-Trow Mounds in Niellsville WI Sept 11th. Check it out and come on out, we eat I mean like visitors. Oh ya, two nuclear reactors in Los Alamos, crazy laser experiments at Sandia, and so much nothingness in NM that a site was picked to detonate the first atomic bomb. Einstein did not invent or work on the bombs, just equations. Oppenheimer has a german last name, as I do, but is from Chicago where by the way the bomb was invented. I've thought that if the world were coming to the brink of desperately ending that I would end up as a ****** tamale on some Conquistador landgrant families dining table. Come on out we like mexican burritos here, dontch'ya know. You betchya!


----------



## Burzum (Jul 30, 2009)

I just got back home from being stationed at White Sands NM. What a crap hole. I'm sorry, but it was one of the worst places I have ever lived. It's like a 3rd world country within our states. The wildlife was awesome, I'll admit that. But the locals, man sketchy as hell. Would never want to raise kids there, that's for sure. Los Cruses (sp?) was nasty. People bar the outsides of their windows if that tells you something. I guess if desolate landscapes and run down trailers with mangy pitbulls are your thing go for it. If you are a white woman the locals will like you though. It kinda looks boring to ride to me also.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

You don't like it here stay out. Simple. 
I've lived here since 67 and worked @ WSMR for 29 1/2 years and damn proud of the service I performed there!! 
It is Las Cruces, shows how much some people know abouit where thye are sent to work.
Sorry for you Burzum, you missed some really nice areas ro ride!!! We have any type of ridding here and we ride year round! We have nice esay single track, dual track and really technical singletrack, whatever your pleasure. Too bad you missed it all.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Burzum said:


> I just got back home from being stationed at White Sands NM. What a crap hole. I'm sorry, but it was one of the worst places I have ever lived. It's like a 3rd world country within our states. The wildlife was awesome, I'll admit that. But the locals, man sketchy as hell. Would never want to raise kids there, that's for sure. Los Cruses (sp?) was nasty. People bar the outsides of their windows if that tells you something. I guess if desolate landscapes and run down trailers with mangy pitbulls are your thing go for it. If you are a white woman the locals will like you though. It kinda looks boring to ride to me also.


Dude, it's funny to me how people's perceptions cloud their reality. I actually live in Las Cruces (this is how it is spelled BTW) and I haven't even noticed bars on windows. I actually ride my mountain bike here and the comradery here is what I will miss the most about it. The riding is great too. I have been all over the country riding and living and Las Cruces is one place I will miss the most because the people are so freakin cool. White Sands OTOH is a miitary missile defense operation so that is another story. 
The point here is that you make of a place what you bring into it. If you have a judgment about something, you will never come to appreciate what is special about that area. I believe, at this point in my life, that every place has something special and unique to offer...if you let go of any preconceived notions about how things SHOULD be.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

man some people just have no respect. maybe there should be a disrespect thread for each state!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Damn, no wonder you left!


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve O'Punc said:


> What a thread! Do other states get such cruel responses? Lived in Santa Fe for 15 torturous years. Had my own business for 11 of them. Mountain biked all over the state , as well as, CO, AZ, UT,CO, and even TX and in the end started to get bored with the same old ride up the forest road to go down on some ST or vice versa or versa vice. In Santa Fe even McD's gives a whole new meaning to FAST food. And attitude? Got jacked by three hispanic short pint bangers who apologized about trying to rob me when they found out I was local. Showed'm the plates on my old 3/4 ton. Started quaffing at 2nd Street Pub on its inaugural opening and in 13 years never a pint on the house. Ate at the same joints regularly; Shed, Southside, Tecolote, Blah Corn,etc etc and was always kindly asked if I am enjoying my visit to NM!, even though the wait person served me many times before? Even called a carpet bagger for not hiring local help. I owned a foundry and needed people with a work ethic! Non locals showed up at work at 7:00, locals well maybe 9 or 10 or a nice sick call from the ski hill at 11 and from bars too drunk and knowing the ensuing hangover would prevent working the next day. The rich clients always nickel and dimeing and buddies not showing up for weekend bike/camp trips. I was always reminded that I was from somewhere else. Beat up by it all I went back to somewhere else. Hello from Wisconsin!!! Home of two IMBA epics, water, green, lakes, forests, glaciated landscape and lots of ST and forest roads, but rarely together. Gnomefest at Levis-Trow Mounds in Niellsville WI Sept 11th. Check it out and come on out, we eat I mean like visitors. Oh ya, two nuclear reactors in Los Alamos, crazy laser experiments at Sandia, and so much nothingness in NM that a site was picked to detonate the first atomic bomb. Einstein did not invent or work on the bombs, just equations. Oppenheimer has a german last name, as I do, but is from Chicago where by the way the bomb was invented. I've thought that if the world were coming to the brink of desperately ending that I would end up as a ****** tamale on some Conquistador landgrant families dining table. Come on out we like mexican burritos here, dontch'ya know. You betchya!


All I can say is WOW! Work at 7:00? Fuch that. I isn't no local but you can be damn sure I isn't gonna be there at 7:00 to work for your slave drivin a$$. And let it be known - rich people all over the world are penny pinchers. How the hell do you think they got rich in the first place. White elitists like you don't make it here very well so it is good you went back to your yankie state and let us have our "mexican burritos" to ourselves. All the trash I am hearing on this thread about "hispanics" or "mexicans" is getting pretty old. Think I'm gonna get sick rft: 
I'm sure you'll get bored of your trails before long, but that is your problem.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

yogiprophet said:


> All I can say is WOW! Work at 7:00? Fuch that. I isn't no local but you can be damn sure I isn't gonna be there at 7:00 to work for your slave drivin a$$.


Uhh...yeah. What Steve was talking about was the "REAL WORLD" out there, where you have to show up for your job. In any case, I'd still rather live in NM than Wisconson, that's for sure. I wouldn't want to live in Las Cruces either though.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

New Mexico is the navel of the universe.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

notaknob said:


> Those folk you ran into probably remembered seeing you down here when you were younger. NM folk have a long memory and were plotting to ruin your trip since your last visit. They spotted those out of state plates, put 2+2 together, came up with 7 and said, "we's gonna gits him"
> 
> What your momma may be:


I don't have a dog in this fight, but that pivot looks sick with those Iodines on there.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Uhh...yeah. What Steve was talking about was the "REAL WORLD" out there, where you have to show up for your job. In any case, I'd still rather live in NM than Wisconson, that's for sure. I wouldn't want to live in Las Cruces either though.


yea i wouldnt want to live in cruces either lol


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

gilabear said:


> New Mexico is the navel of the universe.


 where did you see that bear


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

nogod said:


> yea i wouldnt want to live in cruces either lol


If you can't stand the heat, stay out of las cruces.

My mountain bike self was born and raised in the mountains of NC and I never thought I'd like living in the desert. I have to move to the Santa Fe area soon for a job and truth be told I am kind of sad to leave. The friends I have made here are the real deal and the riding is amazingly sweet. I won the NM expert XC series last year for the 40+ guys because of these trails. I hardly every rode my road bike because the road biking here is not to be desired. The trails cannot be matched for desert riding. The mountains are great too. I am looking forward to the trees, but one of the top pros in the state who is from Santa fe used to live here and he says he misses being here...especially in the winter when most of the people in the country are wishing they could ride the trails - we ride all year round.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of las cruces.
> 
> My mountain bike self was born and raised in the mountains of NC and I never thought I'd like living in the desert. I have to move to the Santa Fe area soon for a job and truth be told I am kind of sad to leave. The friends I have made here are the real deal and the riding is amazingly sweet. I won the NM expert XC series last year for the 40+ guys because of these trails. I hardly every rode my road bike because the road biking here is not to be desired. The trails cannot be matched for desert riding. The mountains are great too. I am looking forward to the trees, but one of the top pros in the state who is from Santa fe used to live here and he says he misses being here...especially in the winter when most of the people in the country are wishing they could ride the trails - we ride all year round.


lol sorry i live up by silver city. the only time i go to cruces is to see a doctor maybe thats why i dont like it. but i have family down there they love it. i have to say i would much rather live there then el paso. but im only 100 miles from cruces so i cant really say much i guess.
if you want to ride road come up here we have some nice road rides if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## CrashWorship (May 7, 2009)

nogod said:


> but i wonder how many people learned from this thread that new mexico is part of the usa?
> i met a guy once in town that thought he was in mexico because in las cruces he crossed the Rio Grande. he refused the water at the restaurant. lol he thought the river went from the pacific to the gulf. that would indeed be a 'big river', and a strange one at that.
> plus theres a check point after cruces going west, he figured since it was border patrol that it was the border. lol its 20 miles from the river to that check point. then he still wouldnt believe he was in the usa. cause he just knew better. im still wondering if he ever got back to the states.


There's a reason that your license plates say New Mexico USA. Some people are just too stupid to realize that New Mexico is a US state.

I dunno you guys ought to embrace the weirdness. Like I said, Roswell dude, Roswell...


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

nogod said:


> lol sorry i live up by silver city. the only time i go to cruces is to see a doctor maybe thats why i dont like it. but i have family down there they love it. i have to say i would much rather live there then el paso. but im only 100 miles from cruces so i cant really say much i guess.
> if you want to ride road come up here we have some nice road rides if your into that kind of thing.


Not a roadie so don't really miss it at all. We have a Wednesday evening ride called the "heater" that is pretty fun. I really tried to get a job in Silver but it didn't happen. Were do you ride in the winter?

Ohh, and El Paso...I agree - that place is the pits. If you like big cities and ozone, El Paso is your kinda place.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> Not a roadie so don't really miss it at all. We have a Wednesday evening ride called the "heater" that is pretty fun. I really tried to get a job in Silver but it didn't happen. Were do you ride in the winter?
> 
> Ohh, and El Paso...I agree - that place is the pits. If you like big cities and ozone, El Paso is your kinda place.


yea im not a roadie either. i ride mostly at fort bayard all times of year cause its close by. if i wanted to i could ride there and back, but i dont want my tires to melt to the road lol. fort bayard neat cause its covered by trails. and the wildlife is outstanding. and theres a route that takes you up into the woods if one has time. theres places out there that are solid rock so thats real cool to ride around on. most trails are fast and ideal for xc. but the area offers all types of mtb opportunity. but not surprised a job fell through here though. lol would say more but it would just support the OP haha


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey nogod, I'd like to get in touch with you the next time I'm that way. Monica has some family in Reserve so she and the kids (and sometimes me) head south quite a bit. Silver isn't too far away and if the riding is good, I may head down with her and the kids for a long weekend.


----------



## bad knots (Sep 18, 2006)

CrashWorship said:


> I dunno you guys ought to embrace the weirdness.


That's the path to happiness in NM.

Utah however...


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

nogod said:


> where did you see that bear


On the Internet...classic pic though. 

I saw my "gila bear" while riding alone up the Signal Peak trail in the Gila just north of Silver City. This was the days before digital camera were the size of a pack of cigarettes and before social Internet groups. I'm old.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

BTW, Angel Fire and Red River are strange...even for New Mexico. I resigned a teaching position in RR even before I started...I knew I had made a mistake after signing the contract then later in the evening walked to the local saloon to check it out. At the bar I told someone I was going to be the new school teacher. This saloon guy told me not to get caught in the bar or I probably wouldn't have a job. That was strange. A couple weeks later I was in Taos at a family friend's ranch and told him about my new job. He said I did not want to work there..."they were really weird up there." This guy was a Taos old tymer cowboy/rancher/doctor, so I figured he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

gilabear said:


> On the Internet...classic pic though.
> 
> I saw my "gila bear" while riding alone up the Signal Peak trail in the Gila just north of Silver City. This was the days before digital camera were the size of a pack of cigarettes and before social Internet groups. I'm old.


i still havent saw a bear here yet. but i saw a big bear track up at tadpole lake a couple years ago.i have a pic of it ill post it here later. how big was your bear? and how close?

here it is


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Hey nogod, I'd like to get in touch with you the next time I'm that way. Monica has some family in Reserve so she and the kids (and sometimes me) head south quite a bit. Silver isn't too far away and if the riding is good, I may head down with her and the kids for a long weekend.


k may be a little while before we can hook up. i need to get some chores done before the kids start school again. what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just ride. The gnarlier the better...climbs, drops, jumps, booters, rolling....yada, yada...! I don't know when I'll be down there next either. Maybe in a few weeks according to the boss.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*That's it......I decided.....*

45 minutes later.....

I'm not going!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

rideit said:


> I think it's time for food!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that biatch owes me 750 bucks from 20+ years ago :madmax:


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

wickerman1 said:


> that biatch owes me 750 bucks from 20+ years ago :madmax:


i think that biatch scammed you lol


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

nogod said:


> i think that biatch scammed you lol


yeah i know that too well, although she is as dumb as a post.
Anyway I did studio work for her before she was anything , she was trying to break into the pop world and I recorded drum tracks for her tunes... they said they were coming into town the next day and were going to pay me... never happened...
Lead guitarist got burned as well.
Never do studio work on the graveyard shift unless it is a reputable studio LOL


----------



## concretejungle (Jun 11, 2007)

Can we get some Colorado hate in here? This thread seems to have successfully kept a couple people out of NM and I'm ok with that.

I find it funny that the complaints in this thread are the things that make New Mexico unique and cool to me.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

like i said more trail space for new mexicans cant be all that bad lol


----------



## P.J. (Aug 2, 2009)

and thus proves my point that all the jackasses are on here i just joined to inform people of a ride i was planning where i live but now i remember why i ride alone or with VERY FEW people nas well i would be riding but damn rain


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

P.J. said:


> and thus proves my point that all the jackasses are on here i just joined to inform people of a ride i was planning where i live but now i remember why i ride alone or with VERY FEW people nas well i would be riding but damn rain


 where you ride?


----------



## midnight340 (Aug 3, 2009)

OK, OK.... Now this was a fun read. Ignorance and insults aside, very funny.

I live elsewhere now, but I spent years in Northern NM.... It is not like other places, except that the "not-nice" people may be a bit more obviously not nice, and the "very nice" people tend to be a whole lot MORE nice.

My question is, if you don't want anything different than what you are used to, then why go somewhere else. And if you do want to venture into the territory of others, then be ready to adapt gracefully.

New Mexico is a mirror. If you go there you will meet a lot of people who may appear to be morons, but in fact are VERY good at reading other peoples state of mind, and who are pretty amused by messin' with you if you are too uptight... read that as already set on how you want it to be, rather than open to new experience.

I had a private war with Northern New Mexico when I first moved there.... then at some point I began to SEE the people. And, believe me, that is REQUIRED for a decent time. Show some respect, and you find intelligence and heart. Ignore the people in front of you, and you "fer sure" will be irritated and frustrated.

Not a perfect place. But a good place to learn about yourself. I have moved all over the western half of this country, southern and norther Calif, Bozeman, Colorado Sprngs, and several places in NM. No place do I feel more deeply connected with than NM. And SO right about the food!!!!

My piece. Love this thread. May New Mexico never lose it's uniqueness.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Can I get an AMEN...?


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Can I get an AMEN...?


lol AMEN


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Pobre Nuevo Mexico, tan lejos del Cielo, tan cerca a Tejas.*


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

*And our sunsets......*


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Careful, I was raised in Ennis.

That probably explains a lot


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Careful, I was raised in Ennis.
> 
> That probably explains a lot


 hehe i was raised in oregon. whats funny is my family here always thinks its washington. and my friends in oregon keep thinking im in arizona.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

NM sunsets can't compare. No ocean.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Meh... having lived next to the ocean in Cali, Alaska, Guam, and Sicily, I can say that ocean front living is _highly_ over rated.

However, NM sunsets never disappoint.


----------



## midnight340 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man I miss those sunsets!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

MTBNate said:


> Meh... having lived next to the ocean in Cali, Alaska, Guam, and Sicily, I can say that ocean front living is _highly_ over rated.
> 
> However, NM sunsets never disappoint.


I have to agree, altho there are exceptions. I could handle Moonstone beach in Cambria, anything along 17 Mile Drive in Monterrey, or pretty much anything inbetween those two locations. Also have to say I wasn't to impressed with anything between Gallup and Farmington. Of course there really ISN'T anything between those two except Shiprock.


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

yogiprophet said:


> Ohh, and El Paso...I agree - that place is the pits. If you like big cities and ozone, El Paso is your kinda place.


How'd we get drug into this?

El Paso. We get hate from the rest of the country cause we're in Texas, hate from Texans cause we're not REALLY Texas, and now hate from New Mexico?

Sheeze. New Mexico hate? God, I need a shower.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Flankerdog said:


> How'd we get drug into this?
> 
> El Paso. We get hate from the rest of the country cause we're in Texas, hate from Texans cause we're not REALLY Texas, and now hate from New Mexico?
> 
> Sheeze. New Mexico hate? God, I need a shower.


New Mexicans love to hate Tejas, it's in their blood..! Pretty sure it stems from the two failed Texican attempts to invade NM in the 1800's..


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

heres a southern new mexico sunset


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

MTBNate said:


> Meh... having lived next to the ocean in Cali, Alaska, Guam, and Sicily, I can say that ocean front living is _highly_ over rated.
> 
> However, NM sunsets never disappoint.


Meh! 
I think I will choose these places over that polluted place but to each his own!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

EATmySHORTZ said:


> Meh!
> I think I will choose this place over that place!


hard to ride in that much water though so does no good:yesnod:


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

nogod said:


> hard to ride in that much water though so does no good:yesnod:


There are plenty of MTB trails in Puerto Rico and Costa Rica!
Plus there's no surf in NM. And surfing is life, the rest is just details.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

nogod said:


> hard to ride in that much water though so does no good:yesnod:


Winner!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

EATmySHORTZ said:


> There are plenty of MTB trails in Puerto Rico and Costa Rica!
> Plus there's no surf in NM. And surfing is life, the rest is just details.


no you got it all wrong...zzzzz.. riding is life .... and besides would rather go skiing if i must do another sport then mtb'ing. how many ski slopes are in costa rica and puerto rico?
how am i supposed to be lazy and ride the lift if theres no lift? and if i want to go to the beach ill go to white sands! or the butte.


----------



## acefrehley (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, is NM really that bad? I've always been curious about that state, even though I'm from AZ, I've never been there. Are you guys exagerating, or is really that weird?


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

acefrehley said:


> Wow, is NM really that bad? I've always been curious about that state, even though I'm from AZ, I've never been there. Are you guys exagerating, or is really that weird?


They don't call it the "Land of Enchantment" for nothing. Also they don't call it "High, Strange New Mexico" for nothing either. As a NM native/ex-pat (I am currently living overseas), the more I travel and see the world, in my opinion, NM has much more personality and beauty than AZ (and or other places).


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

...and here's a few from our ride yesterday!

Look like good people to me....










and as far as Sunsets....










Also from our ride yesterday:thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Still can't beat a state with a coast.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Still can't beat a state with a coast.


If you're not from New Mexico, you'd probably never understand...

Currently I own a place and live 1 block from the Caribbean. I have a view of the sea out my window. The coast is overrated. I'd trade this place for 10+ acres in western New Mexico in a heartbeat.

There is scuba diving in NM. Dove the Blue Hole in July.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Still can't beat a state with a coast.


the coast is a lot like New Orleans... fun to visit every 10 years or so, but you damn sure dont wanna live there.


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

MTBNate said:


> the coast is a lot like New Orleans... fun to visit every 10 years or so, but you damn sure dont wanna live there.


That is quite possibly is the dumbest statement I have heard in awhile. Congratz!


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

gilabear said:


> If you're not from New Mexico, you'd probably never understand...
> 
> Currently I own a place and live 1 block from the Caribbean. I have a view of the sea out my window. The coast is overrated. I'd trade this place for 10+ acres in western New Mexico in a heartbeat.
> 
> There is scuba diving in NM. Dove the Blue Hole in July.


Thankyou, I never want to understand, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!
Can you folks not understand that there are many places near the coast with excellent mountain biking? Not every coastal city is in the Caribbean.


----------



## EATmySHORTZ (Mar 22, 2009)

nogod said:


> no you got it all wrong...zzzzz.. riding is life .... and besides would rather go skiing if i must do another sport then mtb'ing. how many ski slopes are in costa rica and puerto rico?
> how am i supposed to be lazy and ride the lift if theres no lift? and if i want to go to the beach ill go to white sands! or the butte.


Obviously you have never surfed!
We weren't talking about skiing! We were talking about mountain biking and living on the coast. 
Are you trying to say that New Mexico has somewhere decent to ski? Never heard NM skiing as "champagne powder". I thought the only people that went to ski in NM was Texas church groups.
But there are a couple better states to live in if you want to Ski and mountain bike. Like Colorado, Utah, Idaho, Wyoming.

Hey at least you have Pajarito.
As far as sunsets go, Even Chernobyl has nice sunsets! And sweet singletrack...At least that's what the locals say!


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

EATmySHORTZ said:


> Thankyou, I never want to understand, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!
> Can you folks not understand that there are many places near the coast with excellent mountain biking? Not every coastal city is in the Caribbean.


wow.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> the coast is a lot like New Orleans... fun to visit every 10 years or so, but you damn sure dont wanna live there.


I want to live on the coast. Sooner ior later we will move there. We visit almost every month. Or try to.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn, Is New Mexico really full of psycho's?
I have been to NM a few times. Mostly just traveling from ABQ to Durango. 
I remember good nachos at the airport though. 
My friend is riding in the RedBull Burner. Might head down to provide support for the team!
Anybody going?

As far as the coast vs a landlocked state goes, I have lived in both. Scuba diving and ocean fishing is good fun. The beach, the surf, the hot ladies are great. Fresh off the boat seafood. Money but I also love the rugged mountains, the falling snow, the apres' ski. The changing Aspens'. Winding Singletrack
People have their preferences but they all matter to me.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

gilabear said:


> If you're not from New Mexico, you'd probably never understand...
> 
> Currently I own a place and live 1 block from the Caribbean. I have a view of the sea out my window. The coast is overrated. I'd trade this place for 10+ acres in western New Mexico in a heartbeat.
> 
> There is scuba diving in NM. Dove the Blue Hole in July.


 wow your braver then me! people die in that hole. theres ruins of a town under elephant butte reservoir somewhere. i believe people dive there but dont mark my words on that. :skep:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I might be tempted to head up and check out the Burner this year. I need to look at the dates


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I might be tempted to head up and check out the Burner this year. I need to look at the dates


Have you been there before? If so, what was it like?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been to AF, but I have not participated in the Burner. I have raced in AF and its a fun course for sure.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

nogod said:


> wow your braver then me! people die in that hole. theres ruins of a town under elephant butte reservoir somewhere. i believe people dive there but dont mark my words on that. :skep:


I was using questionable rental gear on that dive. The regulator didn't seem to be giving me a full gulp of air.  
My dive buddy is a dive instructor with over a thousand dives, so I am glad he was with me. I only have about 30 dives or so. I learned a lot on that dive...my first freshwater/altitude dive. My first dive with real sketchy gear.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

EATmySHORTZ said:


> Thankyou, I never want to understand, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!
> Can you folks not understand that there are many places near the coast with excellent mountain biking? Not every coastal city is in the Caribbean.


Unfortunate for you to have such a closed mentality. What are you, some kind of coastal Taliban? I


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> ...


 lmao never pick up hitch hikers no matter what they offer you


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Bump*

Angel Fire freekin' rocks! 

greg de taos is the man! thanks for the good times, NM.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

YOU WILL UNDERSTAND ONLY HAVING LIVED IN ALBUQUERQUE (New Mexico)...


You don't think it's weird that everybody stares at you when you walk
into the Frontier. (For you out-of-towners, it's a cafe right across from UNM)

You snicker whenever someone from out of state tries to pronounce your
last name.

You've had a school day cancelled because there was half an inch of snow
on the ground.

You know what an Arroyo is.

Your high school's name was a Spanish word (La Cueva, Eldorado, Sandia,
Manzano, West Mesa , Del Norte)

You still call the "Flying Star" the "Double Rainbow" and it's still the
best place to get dessert in the world!

There is a kachina somewhere in your home or yard.

You believe that bags of sand with a candle in them are perfectly
acceptable Christmas decorations.

You have license plates on your walls, but not on your car.

Most restaurants you go to begin with El or Los.

You remember when Santa Fe was not like San Francisco .

You price-shop for tortillas.

You have an extra freezer just for green chile.

You don't make eye contact with other drivers because you can't tell how
well armed they are just by looking.

You think six tons of crushed rock makes a beautiful front lawn.

You have to sign a waiver to buy hot coffee at a drive-up window.

You ran for state legislature so you can speed legally.

You have read a book while driving from Albuquerque to Las Vegas .

You know they don't skate at the Ice House and the Newsstand doesn't
sell newspapers.

You think Sadies was better when it was in the bowling alley.

You have used aluminum foil and duct tape to repair your air
conditioner.

You can't control your car on wet pavement.

You wish you had invested in the orange barrel business.

You just got your fifth DWI and got elected to the state legislature in
the same week.

Your swamp cooler got knocked off your roof by a dust devil.

You have been on TV more than three times telling about how your
neighbor was shot or about your alien abduction.

All your out-of-state friends and relatives visit in October

You know Vegas is a town in the northeastern part of the state.

You are afraid to drive through Mora and Espanola.

You iron your jeans to dress up.

You don't see anything wrong with drive-up window liquor sales.

Your other vehicle is also a pick-up truck.

Two of your cousins are in Santa Fe , one in the legislature and the
other in the state pen.

You know the punch line to at least one Espanola joke.

Your car is missing a fender or bumper (or a turn signal and aligned
headlights).

You have driven to an Indian Casino at 3 a.m. because you were hungry.

You know the response to the question "red or green?"

You're relieved when the pavement ends because the dirt road has fewer
pot- holes.

You can correctly pronounce Tesuque, Cerrillos, and Pojoaque, and know
the Organ Mountains are not a phallic symbol!

You have been told by at least one out-of-state vendor they are going to
charge you extra for international shipping.

You expect to pay more if your house is made of mud.

You can order your Big Mac with green chile.

You see nothing odd when, in the conversations of the people in line
around you at the grocery store, every other word of each sentence
alternates between Spanish and English.

You associate bridges with mud, not water.

You know you will run into at least three cousins whenever you shop at
Wal-Mart, Sam's or Home Depot.

Tumbleweeds and various cacti in your yard are not weeds. They are your
lawn.

If you travel anywhere, no matter if just to run to the gas station, you
must bring along a bottle of water and some moisturizer.

A package of white flour tortillas is the exact same thing as a loaf of
bread. You don't need to write it on your shopping list; it's a given.

At any gathering, regardless of size, green chile stew, tortillas, and
huge mounds of shredded cheese are mandatory.

A rattlesnake is an occasional hiking hazard. No need to freak out.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

That's hilarious.


----------



## midnight340 (Aug 3, 2009)

Having lived In Albuquerque, I say excellent. Makes me homesick!!!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

i dont live up there but can relate to most of those. 

but you left out:

knows how good roasting chile smells. 

yes its a burn night!

the yellow and red license plate

20% chance of rain means they have no idea but its monsoon season so theres a chance itll rain, 10% means it will rain.

pinyons are a nut from a tree

no i dont look like a mexican

cruces is not in mexico. yes i know you crossed the rio grande.

4th of july sounds like a war zone

its a dry heat bwhahahahaha

after 3 weeks of monsoon rain. with major flooding and the biggest storms the locals have ever saw. the weather man says:"we are still in a drought. those rains we all been enjoying is not enough"

you see people that could be from the old west. shopping in a store buying 6 baskets of groceries.

red or green?

using olives means your Californian

a strange amount of people used to live in Wisconsin or Iowa. 

"you mean we're smoking dogshit?"


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey man if you dont like to travel just ****in stay home and watch TV!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Let this thread die already!


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

*The desert SW*

Been traveling the last few years full-time in a rig I bought in '07. Covered most of the West and have enjoyed the differences (and yes, there are generalizations that can be made) but nothing prepared me for the desert SW. I've stayed at dozens of RV parks and had pretty great experiences at all of them. Until then. At one park I had to move three times to get away from the guy next door (I'm F) and each time the new guy was crazier than the guy before...one freakin' personality disorder after another. Suicidal hoarder, to narcissist, to textbook sociopath.

One woman at another park told me she had a space for me and when I showed up to look at and choose a space (wearing khaki shorts, nice with tennis shoes and a white t-shirt, suddenly nothing was available and likely wouldn't be in the future. When Ieft, confused, she asked me at the last second if I had a boyfriend. I could only conclude she had a husband with a history of infidelity. There aren't many single women on the road and maybe her policy was to keep them out. Just weird. Reviews show she has a history of turning away people with "inferior" rigs, but that doesn't apply to mine. And on the way there I got pulled over (cops evvvvverwhere) for the first time in 18 years, in a total speed-trap in the middle of nowhewre, by a cop who said proudly "You didn't see me tucked up there at the corner did you?"

Had another bad experience in an RV park in Moab. Nnnnot a big fan of the desert at this point. Glad I got to experience the riding there but I don't have plans to return any time soon.

I have a theory about warmer climates. Don't know if anyone's ever done the math but it seems like the drifters of the world tend to drift south. Seems like the really nutty news stories you hear (guy climbs crane and won't come down...woman drives to FL in a diaper) all seem to come from the south. Can't speak for the SE as I haven't been there but I was born and raised in the north so I might be biased but I feel safer up there.

Texas though...they were a surprise. Great experience there. I think it's a desert thing. I'm sure there are a lot of great people there but in my experience, it's also safe to say that the place is also, for some inexplicable reason, one big nut magnet. THE place to go if you're runnin' from the law, or left a psychiatric ward somewhere AMA or bolted with the RV keys after a failed intervention for crack addiction.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*secondhand serenade﻿*



cannesdo said:


> One woman at another park told me she had a space for me and when I showed up to look at and choose a space (wearing khaki shorts, nice with tennis shoes and a white t-shirt, suddenly nothing was available and likely wouldn't be in the future. When Ieft, confused, she asked me at the last second if I had a boyfriend. [snip...]
> I think it's a desert thing. I'm sure there are a lot of great people there but in my experience, it's also safe to say that the place is also, for some inexplicable reason, one big nut magnet. THE place to go if you're runnin' from the law, or left a psychiatric ward somewhere AMA or bolted with the RV keys after a failed intervention for crack addiction.


How YOU doin?


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

This just in...

NM man falls to his death re-enacting UFC move

FARMINGTON, N.M. – A man fell to his death from a third-story hotel window while re-enacting an Ultimate Fighting Championship move during a night of drinking.

Police say 25-year-old Darenell Jones was pushed into the window Wednesday night while celebrating the marriage of a family member and watching a UFC fight in a Farmington hotel room.

"It was horseplay, basically," said Sgt. Robert Perez of the Farmington Police Department's detective bureau. "They were hitting each other and pushing each other around."

Jones was pushed by one of the other people in the room, stumbled and went through the window when the thick piece of glass broke, falling 20 feet to the sidewalk below, Perez said.

Medics already were performing CPR when officers arrived, and Jones was pronounced dead at the hospital.

Perez said he does not have a toxicology report back yet, "but the reports are they were all drinking."

The police department has forwarded its report to the district attorney's office for review.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

*Want more? I've got a million of 'em *

One of my favorites:

*Man Fatally Shoots Wife while Installing Satellite Dish*

KANSAS CITY, MO -- A Missouri man shot his wife while trying to install their satellite television dish.

She died in what appears to be an accident.

The man apparently wanted to punch a hole in the wall to run some wires.

When drilling didn't work, he used bullets.

He says he had no idea his wife was standing outside in the line of fire.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

We tend to see things as we want to see them. There are unbalanced people all over;

Orange County woman stabs 2 daughters, self; 5-year-old in coma

ASSOCIATED PRESS

2:00 a.m. September 17, 2009

WESTMINSTER — A woman who allegedly stabbed herself and her two young daughters with a knife called 911 to get help and report the crime yesterday morning, according to an audio recording of the call.

“Hi, I just stabbed my daughters and myself,” she breathlessly told the emergency operator on the audio recording. “It's all bloody.”

Police found the unconscious 5-year-old stabbed in the chest at a Westminster home. Officials say they found her mother, Thuy Le, in another room, clutching her younger daughter, both covered in blood.

When the operator asked her why she sounded so calm, Le seemed to snap out of a daze.

“What? Oh my God, are you coming?” she responded and hung up the phone


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Turn it to the left*

Back on topic. If you want to start a thread on Zany CA folk, I'm sure there'll be some fodder.


> NM driving teacher charged with drunk driving
> Wed Aug 19, 4:05 pm ET
> 
> ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. - The owner of an Albuquerque driving school has been charged with driving while intoxicated after crashing his car. Police said the man was arrested Aug. 6 after he crashed his car in Rio Rancho. Police spokesman John Francis said when officers responded, the man had "an odor of intoxication on his breath; bloodshot, red watery eyes; slurred speech."
> ...


Probably his 5th DWI.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont get this thread. The three or four times we've been to Red River it was paradise. It was summer and everyone was ecstatic we were there. The bartenders at the Bull of the Moose(?) would not let us leave and made us promise we'd come back the next day. Trips to Taos and Santa Fe were incredible. Everyone was very friendly and helfpful. Sure there were some weird hippie types but thats all over the west. Summers up there are magic, you have the whole town to yourself and the temps are amazing. I'm glad we missed that biker rally though.


----------



## tah1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Read your history...its all in there.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

What a cryptic bump of a long dead thread.

Ah, what a truly insane, shocking, yet still very fun trip that was. Now I am craving green chili and beautiful NM scenery. We'll have to get back down there this fall.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, to add to the NM hate, a while back there was a news story about some grocery dude ejaculating in a sauce cup and giving it to a woman who then ate it and then called the police.

I wonder what happened with that one.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I lived in NM for 2 years, worked in Albuquerque at Eyewitless News KOAT 7. I know what youre
talking about Lordsburg, there aint sh!t there except fireworks & railroad tracks.

But the green chili stew at the Frontier Restaurant can't be beat, also the chili releno is the best
in the world. But NM is like Texas and AZ, there's a whole bunch of ignorant ******** but there's also
some really good people there too in the mix.

I'd still be working at channel 7 but I can't afford to be paid in fresh air and beautiful red dirt vistas.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

*EDIT: HOLY CRAP, I didn't even notice the original posts time stamp till now, This is a total Zombie thread, it should have just died!*

*OLD THREAD LET IT DIE*

I was born and raised in Albuquerque, moved out of state when i was 25. To the OP my response is as follows.

New Mexico has amazing riding, but you have to be pro-active about it, you can't just show up and expect loads of info, help, sucking up, and celibration that you have arrived. South Boundary is my favorite trail of all time (after living in 4 states, and riding in over 8) partly because of its solitude and secrecy. I think its mostly your fault for showing up and expecting a shuttle whenever you like, or to be treated like royalty. Yes Yes they could have done better, but the online b!tching didn't seem worth it.

Additionally, New Mexico has its rough spots (think breaking bad) but it has the best in the contry in regards to Mexican food, margaritas, solitude, sunsets, scenery. Also a lot of the towns you visited are SMALL, I don't know where you are from, but small towns run at a different speed. When i moved from NM to Sacramento, i thought the drivers were insane a-holes that drove way to fast. I also thought the shops there were trying to rush me into a sale or out of the shop. I am thinking you visited from a bigger city.

Summary, Yea your trip may have been sucky, but sounds like a more positive pro-active approach would have helped.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Indeed, this is a 3 YEAR OLD DEAD THREAD! :eekster:

But the trip was NOT sucky. It really was a blast, just full of some crazy experiences. It'd be hard to have a bad time in NM. It is an amazing place. We defnitely have a better idea of how to approach our next visit though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

One general comment:

It's chil*e*, not chil*i*.

Chile is the correct spelling (per the US Congressional Record) of the succulent deliciousness that makes up NM's red & green heritage:
Boca Raton News - Google News Archive Search

I think former NM Senator Pete Domenici hit it spot on: "&#8230;'chili' is that inedible mixture of watery tomato soup, dried gristle, half-cooked kidney beans, and a myriad of silly ingredients that is passed off as food in Texas and Oklahoma."


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

fatcat said:


> ...But NM is like Texas and AZ, there's a whole bunch of ignorant ******** but there's also
> some really good people there too in the mix.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA:ihih: Funny how you forgot to mention many of the other states in the Union, as though California isn't completely full of ignorant people that continually elect the countries worst politicians and worship celebrities. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazydkure (Jul 26, 2012)

asf


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Just in case you want to get in on the *PSYCHOS and MORONs *action....

*Santa Fe, NM*
*October 10-13, 2012*
2012 IMBA World Summit | International Mountain Bicycling Association










*EVENTS:*
World Summit Pre-conference Events | International Mountain Bicycling Association

_(Note: The ABQ Balloon Fiesta is 6-14. Fall is my favorite season in NM with brisk mornings & warm days, and the air along the Rio Grande Valley smells of roasted green chile.)_


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I think every locale has their fair share of drivers who have issues. I think a good chunk of our society has driving issues. My wife got smacked by a lady talking on her cellphone, driving over the speed limit, and ran a red light - totalled out her car. <-- Johnson County, Kansas (SW part of Kansas City metro area which happens to be the richie rich part of the metro).

If you want to experience some crazy driving, drive I-435 from the SW part (I35, K10, I435) junction to the Grandview Triangle (I435, I470, US71) junction. You'd think you hopped on the Indianapolis 500 with a buttload of drunk folks!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> I think every locale has their fair share of drivers who have issues. I think a good chunk of our society has driving issues. My wife got smacked by a lady talking on her cellphone, driving over the speed limit, and ran a red light - totalled out her car. <-- Johnson County, Kansas (SW part of Kansas City metro area which happens to be the richie rich part of the metro).
> 
> If you want to experience some crazy driving, drive I-435 from the SW part (I35, K10, I435) junction to the Grandview Triangle (I435, I470, US71) junction. You'd think you hopped on the Indianapolis 500 with a buttload of drunk folks!


I can vouch for the D*mn Kansan effect


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Awesome thread


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*un-subscribed*

can't believe this came up again.....


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL I read this thread because I'm a fan of Breaking Bad.. awesome story... hahahaha


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

I want to go to New Mexico.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Bleedin' Bill said:


> I want to go to New Mexico.


Me Too Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to America, Move over to Holland and experience the same with Moroccan people, Stealing Gilera Runners are the order of the day.


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Barkleyfan said:


> We tend to see things as we want to see them. There are unbalanced people all over;
> 
> Orange County woman stabs 2 daughters, self; 5-year-old in coma
> 
> ...


Only in America.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

jon777 said:


> LOL I read this thread because I'm a fan of Breaking Bad.. awesome story... hahahaha


Did you catch Mike sipping a Marble IPA (ABQ, NM brewery) in last Sunday's episode?


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

MTBNate said:


> Did you catch Mike sipping a Marble IPA (ABQ, NM brewery) in last Sunday's episode?


No..I just watched it last night, downloaded torrent..lol but no, I didn't catch that..


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Wasmachineman NL said:


> Only in America.


And Australia, Canada, Austria, Germany, Ireland, Czech rep, Scotland, Russia, Brazil and on and on. There are unbalanced people everywhere.


----------

